# Ocean One Bronze



## n1k0

Just received this announcement email from Steinhart:

~ July 8, 2016 ~

*OCEAN 1 bronze*

The sporty exclusiveness of the _OCEAN 1 bronze_ makes it stand out from other diver watches. Its solid design guarantees highest resiliance as well as an outstanding quality. Within the large genre of sports diver watches the _OCEAN 1 bronze _is one of the few examples in its price range which demonstrates such an excellent cost-performance ratio.










Edit: adding a few other pics with alternative straps


----------



## marc4pt0

Getting pretty cool I must say. Looking fwd to seeing/hearing more!


----------



## Jeffwb65

And just over $400?!? I'm saving up for this! I really like the light brown bezel on the leather, but I think I would try to get the canvas strap as a spare. Great job Steinhart!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Why so shiny? Makes it look cheap in the studio shots. The one with the green bezel puts it in the best light. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## raymansg

ordered. Nice ... and the price is amazing for an ETA.


----------



## Jeffwb65

Yes, I know it is not chronometer certified, and is probably a direct reaction to the Tudor Black Bay Bronze. I'm a big fan of that model. But You know what? I don't care. My 2007 Ocean 1 has stayed just as accurate as a certified chronometer for over 9 years with this same ETA 2824-2, 8 & 1/2 of those years were daily wear. And the biggest factor is it's right at 10% of the price of a Black Bay Bronze. I'm just hoping Steinhart still has them available when I'm able to pull the trigger.


----------



## Travelller

Ordered the Green-Bezel & canvas. I like the color-combo with the Bronze |>

I'm glad they went with the 2824-2 and not their in-house ST-5 which I've had some bad luck with. The 2824-2 has been around a long time


----------



## Heyman182

I thought there was meant to be a premium version of the ocean 2 face lift. Is this meant to replace that idea since I I cannot see the facelift message on the divers watch section anymore?


----------



## sefrcoko

Heyman182 said:


> I thought there was meant to be a premium version of the ocean 2 face lift. Is this meant to replace that idea since I I cannot see the facelift message on the divers watch section anymore?


No they are different watches.


----------



## ernie0011

shame it is not 40mm....


----------



## Vindic8

Pulled the trigger on the dark brown bezel. The patina will play a huge factor in how it looks down the road with the three bezel color choices. Does anyone know what grade of bronze Steinhart uses?


----------



## Watchfreek

valuewatchguy said:


> Why so shiny? Makes it look cheap in the studio shots


How so? In reality, it is no shinier than any existing Steinhart bronze case and patina sets in to dull it up in no time (in my case, less than a month).


----------



## Watchfreek

Vindic8 said:


> Does anyone know what grade of bronze Steinhart uses?


If your question is in relation to how it will patina, the patina on mine after two months is more grey than reddish, but it is quite gradual, at least under local conditions.


----------



## sticky

I was a bit undecided whether to order one but I'm glad I did as judging by this thread they are selling like the proverbial hotcakes.


----------



## watchninja123

Watchfreek said:


> How so? In reality, it is no shinier than any existing Steinhart bronze case and patina sets in to dull it up in no time (in my case, less than a month).


Nice!! How did you get your hands on the ocean bronze already?! Is that a black bezel I am seeing?

Thanks


----------



## Watchfreek

ninja123 said:


> Nice!! How did you get your hands on the ocean bronze already?! Is that a black bezel I am seeing?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it's a black bezel but it was a prototype and the green, brown and dark brown color bezels are the final options.

As I understand it, it is the O1V Red/O1 DLC's bezel insert (has the Arabic "10" on the markers) but with a different lume on the pip to match. These were never put into production but I'm guessing you can transplant the pip from the o1 bronze over if you order the O1V Red insert and DIY, that's if black is your thing.

What can I say? I got it coz I was a good (fan) boy? ?


----------



## sscandyman

These are friggin beautiful ! but i really wish that there was a version with a brown dial ( thats whats driving me so banannas about the Tudor BB Bronze) Who knows maybe there will be an LE.... just cant make some of us fan boys happy LOL


----------



## yankeexpress

Thankfully they put Sword hands on it (not merc-a-dees)


----------



## sscandyman

yankeexpress said:


> Thankfully they put Sword hands on it (not merc-a-dees)


i agree, the sword hands look great!


----------



## yankeexpress

sscandyman said:


> i agree, the sword hands look great!


And they put "OCEAN ONE" back where it belongs, below the center


----------



## therion

+1

I love the green bezel/canvas option!


----------



## Vindic8

Those of you who ordered today, what color are you getting? 

Dark brown here.


----------



## Craustin1

Green bezel for me


----------



## Jose_halogen

+1 for green! It's beautiful!


----------



## wtma

That's a handsome watch. I wish they did a side-by-side photograph of the dark and light brown bezel versions. But the green is also a stunner, it's gonna be a hard decision.


----------



## blckstnlwyr

Are the makers on the bezels on the bronze bronze-tone or just aluminum?


----------



## jaspert

Green one ordered.


----------



## mambo_k

When the teaser was released coupled with the leaked photos earlier, I was sure I would order immediately. But now I am in a dilemma which version to order. Pictures arent conclusive enough for me to decide. Hope there will be more pictures.

Sometimes having too many choices isnt the best thing.


----------



## T3C

Torn between the brown and green as well but in the end went with the green. Been eyeing the Black Bay Bronze and if I could eventually land one, green would complement it nicely.


----------



## Craustin1

This is from a German forum, it says it's the same watch, but with different bezel. I'm posting to get an idea on the dial color


----------



## Watchfreek

It's Black but it doesn't have the 10 on it like the one on my prototype. Most probably just an O1 black bezel - Günter's leaked prototype had this bezel.


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Yes it's a black bezel but it was a prototype and the green, brown and dark brown color bezels are the final options.
> 
> What can I say? I got it coz I was a good (fan) boy? 


beside being a good boy. you deserve it.
you got something Unique/ Rare/ and Special.


----------



## airborne_bluezman

I love this design, how it is not a complete homage. Like the titanium 500. Unfortunately I'm cursed with 6.25" wrists...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

I went with the "light brown" on leather, but had a tough time deciding. The green looks nice as well. 

The fact that Steinhart can do an ETA in a bronze case for under $500 a testament to the brand's stunning cost/value ratio. Bravo!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchfreek said:


> How so? In reality, it is no shinier than any existing Steinhart bronze case and patina sets in to dull it up in no time (in my case, less than a month).


Im sure it is the studio lighting. The setup they are using really accentuates stainless steel but i think it does a disservice to bronze.

There are enough bronze watches posted on this site for me to make the judgement that the pics from steinhart in this case are not the best.

This is what you expect the watch to look like on your wrist?










The good news for me is that the actual watch will look better than the pictures. After some patina....watch out! It will be awesome. This dial and hands combo is what i have always wanted from Steinhart. I just need to decide if i need a 2nd bronze watch.

The pics from craustin1 and you are much better in my eyes.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Yeah it's not so shiney in the flesh (which I actually don't mind too much) but it gets dull very quickly, unless you polish up it all the time. I don't think it's an issue. The brushing on the case keeps the bling down too, unless you really buff it yourself.

Depending on the progress of patina en route to you, that picture is not too bad a representation of what you'll expect out of the box.


----------



## aahyuup

Welp, just ordered a green bezel! It was a tough choice....


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchfreek said:


> Yeah it's not so shiney in the flesh (which I actually don't mind too much) but it gets dull very quickly, unless you polish up it all the time. I don't think it's an issue. The brushing on the case keeps the bling down too, unless you really buff it yourself.
> 
> Depending on the progress of patina en route to you, that picture is not too bad a representation of what you'll expect out of the box.


I know it will look great in hand that's why the question of green or light brown is what I am debating currently.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm expecting to see all three available variants in the flesh next week. I'm afraid I will be unable to resist getting another o1 Bronze.... Or three! 😁


----------



## marc4pt0

Very tough choice indeed. I've spent the last 24hrs pondering this "heavy decision", and I finally decided on the light brown with brown leather. However I am waiting to hear back on whether I can buy the black rubber strap with end links separately. I'm hoping this will be an option. Really want the hardware the rubber strap comes with. 
Well, looks like I'll be adding a 5th Steinhart to the stable!


----------



## pinchycm

Craustin1 said:


> This is from a German forum, it says it's the same watch, but with different bezel. I'm posting to get an idea on the dial color
> 
> View attachment 8689202


The texture on that dial looks nice. That canvas strap is nice too!


----------



## taike

pinchycm said:


> ... That canvas strap is nice too!


It's the rubber strap in that pic


----------



## therion

I think I'll go for the green bezel version, I love the combination with that canvas strap. But I'd really like to see some more live shots before I pull the trigger...I hate the way they mess with photos at their website, you never know what you'll actually see when you open the box..I wanted to get an Ocean Vintage red a while ago and I'm glad I checked the web for live photos first..That gray dial would kill me..


----------



## marc4pt0

I'll probably regret not getting the green dial. Hard choice. I knew whatever one I chose would be a regret once I pulled the trigger.


----------



## taike

marc4pt0 said:


> I'll probably regret not getting the green dial. Hard choice. I knew whatever one I chose would be a regret once I pulled the trigger.


Green bezel? My impression was that all 3 dials are the same.


----------



## kevtherev

Love the one with the green bezel! I'm debating between this and the Apollon automatic. Apollon looks great but may be a bit large for me.


----------



## sticky

Vindic8 said:


> Those of you who ordered today, what color are you getting?
> 
> Dark brown here.


Light brown. It was a close call between that and the dark brown. I hope I have chosen wisely.


----------



## big ned

Watchfreek said:


> I'm expecting to see all three available variants in the flesh next week. I'm afraid I will be unable to resist getting another o1 Bronze.... Or three! 


Is there any chance you could use the opportunity to take a decent pic or two of them all side by side so that we can see the actual differences and help decide which to choose? I'd be grateful for one, if you can manage it! :-!


----------



## Watchfreek

big ned said:


> Is there any chance you could use the opportunity to take a decent pic or two of them all side by side so that we can see the actual differences and help decide which to choose? I'd be grateful for one, if you can manage it! :-!


I don't think it'll be a problem, especially if it can help everyone decide. It all depends on when I can go pick up my new Military 47 from the AD.


----------



## roadie

Not a fan of this model but I do hope Steinhart offers those canvas and brown leather straps to purchase separately.


----------



## Robocaspar

Green bezel ordered! Waiting to hear back from Steinhart if they will swap out the canvas for the brown leather strap

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## husonfirst

Nice watch. I wish they went with applied indices like the Tudor Black Bay Bronze. I'm looking forward to seeing actual pictures of this watch.


----------



## southpaw2280

I just ordered the light brown. The only thing that worries me is the dial is listed as metallic grey. In some of the pics, it looks darker. I hope it is not lighter in person like the vintage red


----------



## Watchfreek

southpaw2280 said:


> I just ordered the light brown. The only thing that worries me is the dial is listed as metallic grey. In some of the pics, it looks darker. I hope it is not lighter in person like the vintage red


It is not. It's also darker than any other metallic grey dials in the range and definitely darker and with a different effect to the matt weathered dials of the o1v, all later OVM variants and o1v red. Don't worry.

Here's a comparison with other metallic grey dials:


----------



## nyboy

And here I thought I had all the Steinharts I needed. Dang.


----------



## southpaw2280

Glad to hear, thanks. Nice collection btw


----------



## Relo60

Liking the bronze with the dark brown bezel but I have sent them an email if they can install an Ocean 1 black ceramic bezel that is available as an accessory on their website.

Plan B is the green bezel.

Hope they agree.


----------



## kevtherev

Just pulled the trigger on the green. Great looking watch!


----------



## winwood

Green bezel with canvas ordered here. I've wanted to pick up a bronze diver and this look fantastic. So looking forward to to getting it.


----------



## redtissot

kevtherev said:


> Love the one with the green bezel! I'm debating between this and the Apollon automatic. Apollon looks great but may be a bit large for me.












Do not hesitate, it's an awesome watch.


Watchfreek said:


> How so? In reality, it is no shinier than any existing Steinhart bronze case and patina sets in to dull it up in no time (in my case, less than a month).


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saveit30

Great looking watch 
Can't beat it for the price 
Truly a tough decision on which one to buy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Nice bronze piece for the the price. Definyitely interested on this one


----------



## YellowDiver

Really like the C2 version with the green bezel. It's a great color combination and the can as strap is a nice touch.


----------



## robw1975

Ordered the green and found the pic on FB. I think the green will look great once the patina sets in.









Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Agree with robw, if I was getting a Bronze Ocean this is what i'd get & matched to the canvas with olive green thread would be an awesome combo.....



robw1975 said:


> Ordered the green and found the pic on FB. I think the green will look great once the patina sets in.
> 
> Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven

IMHO they botched an opportunity. The Ocean doesn't really lend itself to bronze in this iteration. Had they gone with an all bronze bezel either etched or with raised markings ala Oris, then it would be a smash hit. Not enough bronze showing, and hence remains the Ocean One gold. The aluminum bezel doesn't cut it, even with multiple colors. A cheap way out vs varying dial colors and a full bronze bezel.

I'm very curious what make up of bronze is used, as I will say it's an incredible value for an ETA bronze at <$425.00 particularly if it is indeed CuSn8.

I think they missed the boat, nautically on this one.

On price, they beat em all ;-)

RD


----------



## cdnwatchguy

Great looking watch. And for that price....wow.


----------



## watchninja123

Riddim Driven said:


> IMHO they botched an opportunity. The Ocean doesn't really lend itself to bronze in this iteration. Had they gone with an all bronze bezel either etched or with raised markings ala Oris, then it would be a smash hit. Not enough bronze showing, and hence remains the Ocean One gold. The aluminum bezel doesn't cut it, even with multiple colors. A cheap way out vs varying dial colors and a full bronze bezel.
> 
> I'm very curious what make up of bronze is used, as I will say it's an incredible value for an ETA bronze at <$425.00 particularly if it is indeed CuSn8.
> 
> I think they missed the boat, nautically on this one.
> 
> On price, they beat em all ;-)
> 
> RD


Helson has what you're looking for, with a price of $1,000 <


----------



## taike

Riddim Driven said:


> IMHO they botched an opportunity. The Ocean doesn't really lend itself to bronze in this iteration. Had they gone with an all bronze bezel either etched or with raised markings ala Oris, then it would be a smash hit. Not enough bronze showing, and hence remains the Ocean One gold. The aluminum bezel doesn't cut it, even with multiple colors. A cheap way out vs varying dial colors and a full bronze bezel.
> 
> I'm very curious what make up of bronze is used, as I will say it's an incredible value for an ETA bronze at <$425.00 particularly if it is indeed CuSn8.
> 
> I think they missed the boat, nautically on this one.
> 
> On price, they beat em all ;-)
> 
> RD


I think you really hit the nail on the head, but I probably will still pull the trigger in the few days once I decide on a color.

Color definitely doesn't look like CuSn8. I read a FB comment that they use aluminum bronze, which I believe is like Halios?


----------



## zed073

Needs patina..and lots of it.
Sure looks like aluminium/bronze.
Maybe real world photos with look different.
Great price though for what you get.


----------



## mui.richard

Riddim Driven said:


> IMHO they botched an opportunity. The Ocean doesn't really lend itself to bronze in this iteration. Had they gone with an all bronze bezel either etched or with raised markings ala Oris, then it would be a smash hit. Not enough bronze showing, and hence remains the Ocean One gold. The aluminum bezel doesn't cut it, even with multiple colors. A cheap way out vs varying dial colors and a full bronze bezel.
> 
> I'm very curious what make up of bronze is used, as I will say it's an incredible value for an ETA bronze at <$425.00 particularly if it is indeed CuSn8.
> 
> I think they missed the boat, nautically on this one.
> 
> On price, they beat em all ;-)
> 
> RD


I don't know...with a Submariner case, an Explorer dial and MilSub hands, what's not to like right?

And since they seem to only take design hints from Rolex (now obviously Tudor as well), it wouldn't be right if they take Oris elements into consideration now would it?

I'd wager a Yacht Master style bezel in bronze is on the way...

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipsony

someone bought already and posted in on TGV group on fb
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1042915229107463/permalink/1164341126964872/


----------



## valuewatchguy

zed073 said:


> Needs patina..and lots of it.
> Sure looks like aluminium/bronze.
> Maybe real world photos with look different.
> Great price though for what you get.




















Not much like the Steinhart bronze at all

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pook187

Relo60 said:


> Liking the bronze with the dark brown bezel but I have sent them an email if they can install an Ocean 1 black ceramic bezel that is available as an accessory on their website.
> 
> Plan B is the green bezel.
> 
> Hope they agree.


Please let let us know if they will do this. This was my first thought too.


----------



## Watchfreek

valuewatchguy said:


> Not much like the Steinhart bronze at all
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


A little caveat. I had tampered with that photo of it on the Zulu, just so the hardware on the Zulu matches a bit better with the case (in reality the Zulu hardware is more red than the case). It is nonetheless, definitely very different to the other watch.

I don't know what bronze they used or enough about the alloy to confirm if it's Bronze AL but I have noted differences in tone and sensitivity to patina on different models by the brand. Not a good picture to demonstrate this but hopefully you can pick out the differences. The Triton is the palest and is the hardest to patina of them all. I had just patina-reset them all a couple of weeks ago (Kiga was left out as it's the same as the Marine and Nav B) :


----------



## coffindodger

I think they look very nice for the price. As Steinhart are following Tudor again but with a price a fraction of the Tudor.


----------



## Watchfreek

coffindodger said:


> I think they look very nice for the price. As Steinhart are following Tudor again but with a price a fraction of the Tudor.


To be fair, the release might have "followed' Tudor but I can attest that this watch was conceptualized and actually created long before Baselworld 2016 and long before any news of the BB Bronze was made public, unless of course they already got wind of it within the industry.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Watchfreek said:


> ) :


Wow what a nice collection of bronze Steinhart!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks but I'm missing an ultimate discontinued bronzo LE. 😟 I must work harder to be a better fanboy 😊


----------



## delco714

Riddim Driven said:


> IMHO they botched an opportunity. The Ocean doesn't really lend itself to bronze in this iteration. Had they gone with an all bronze bezel either etched or with raised markings ala Oris, then it would be a smash hit. Not enough bronze showing, and hence remains the Ocean One gold. The aluminum bezel doesn't cut it, even with multiple colors. A cheap way out vs varying dial colors and a full bronze bezel.
> 
> I'm very curious what make up of bronze is used, as I will say it's an incredible value for an ETA bronze at <$425.00 particularly if it is indeed CuSn8.
> 
> I think they missed the boat, nautically on this one.
> 
> On price, they beat em all ;-)
> 
> RD


I respectfully disagree. Though I wish for sapphire or ceramic bezel... I could never wear a bronze bezel. It would be so dinged up in days.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

Watchfreek said:


> A little caveat. I had tampered with that photo of it on the Zulu, just so the hardware on the Zulu matches a bit better with the case (in reality the Zulu hardware is more red than the case). It is nonetheless, definitely very different to the other watch.
> 
> I don't know what bronze they used or enough about the alloy to confirm if it's Bronze AL but I have noted differences in tone and sensitivity to patina on different models by the brand. Not a good picture to demonstrate this but hopefully you can pick out the differences. The Triton is the palest and is the hardest to patina of them all. I had just patina-reset them all a couple of weeks ago (Kiga was left out as it's the same as the Marine and Nav B) :


Definitely more gold for the oCean.. Will look cheesy until patina sets

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

It will. At one stage the bottom of the crown on mine got very greenish grey (point of contact) that I couldn't resist not cleaning it off. That was just after about a week. Good thing is its a diver, so rinsing the ketchup off was a breeze 😊


----------



## Riddim Driven

ninja123 said:


> Helson has what you're looking for, with a price of $1,000 <


Yes they do & I love it. Had the 42mm, but too big. No other bronzo appealed to me the way the Helson does, so I bought it again in 40mm. I gotta say, I do like the way Orsa did their bronzo except for the crystal & low WR.

Thanks

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven

mui.richard said:


> I don't know...with a Submariner case, an Explorer dial and MilSub hands, what's not to like right?
> 
> And since they seem to only take design hints from Rolex (now obviously Tudor as well), it wouldn't be right if they take Oris elements into consideration now would it?
> 
> I'd wager a Yacht Master style bezel in bronze is on the way...
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


You are right, & don't get me wrong. I love Steinhart, and have owned a few. I like all the design attributes of this watch immensely, just not the bezel. I only mentioned Oris for an example of a great looking bezel, but referencing the Yachmaster is even better. Didn't think of it at the time of the writing ;-)

Thanks
RD


----------



## Riddim Driven

delco714 said:


> I respectfully disagree. Though I wish for sapphire or ceramic bezel... I could never wear a bronze bezel. It would be so dinged up in days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Hey Mistah! You better take another look at bronze bezels. They're wicked rugged! You could bang it around Banger or clamber across the rocks in Bah Hahbah with a bronze bezel with nary a scratch, but that Steiny bezel would be a mess I'm afraid.

Next time you head over to the coast check out the bronze fittings on some those yachts & lobstah boats.

I'd climb Mt Katadin wearing my Helson, but wouldn't dream of it wearing the Steiny. ;-)

Cheers my friend! From a former Mainah....

RD

PS "got yer wood in yet"?


----------



## jessemack

In case anyone was wondering, I asked about ordering the dark brown bezel version and adding a canvas strap as an extra purchase. Please see their response below...

"We kindly ask you to give us some time (ca. 2-3 weeks) to ensure that we have enough straps/inlays for this watch model in stock. We have to ship the paid orders, at first. Only then we will offer the original straps/inlays for purchase.

Viele Grüße,
Best regards,

Anastasia Eisel
Steinhart Watches GmbH"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc4pt0

I got the same reply, so I'll be patiently (read impatiently) waiting.


----------



## Robocaspar

Yup same reply to my question of changing from Canvas to leather. No biggie. 

On a another note, I also love the fact that this watch takes after the ocean one vintage and does not have date and Cyclops. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey Mistah! You better take another look at bronze bezels. They're wicked rugged! You could bang it around Banger or clamber across the rocks in Bah Hahbah with a bronze bezel with nary a scratch, but that Steiny bezel would be a mess I'm afraid.
> 
> Next time you head over to the coast check out the bronze fittings on some those yachts & lobstah boats.
> 
> I'd climb Mt Katadin wearing my Helson, but wouldn't dream of it wearing the Steiny. ;-)
> 
> Cheers my friend! From a former Mainah....
> 
> RD
> 
> PS "got yer wood in yet"?


I chuckled..

Good one 

The bronze on my buhr is a little beat..

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey Mistah! You better take another look at bronze bezels. They're wicked rugged...


Tell that to my buddy who recently mangled his PAM 382's Bezel, "rubbing up" against a steel(?) table edge... :-(
...pretty tough stuff but every material has its limits. Plus, seeing as bronze is *an alloy*, it also makes sense that the alloy used in the watch industry may not necessarily be the same as the alloy used for typical marine applications. With components like _tin, aluminum_, it's difficult to guarantee "wicked rugged" here... ;-)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bronzehttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium_bronze

Well, the bronze used in minting coins could be similar: "Aluminium bronze composed of 92% copper, 6% Aluminium, and 2% nickel (also known as Bronzital)" and we know that copper is pretty malleable (compared to SS)...


----------



## Blackdog

I'm new to this subforum, and just ordered one of these with the rubber strap.

But before that I asked Steinhart watches about the bronze and the apparently brassy color, and got the following confirmation from them:

"it's made of CuSn8 bronze."

So, a proper bronze watch with an ETA elaboré inside is great value for that money IMO...

Looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Riddim Driven

Blackdog said:


> I'm new to this subforum, and just ordered one of these with the rubber strap.
> 
> But before that I asked Steinhart watches about the bronze and the apparently brassy color, and got the following confirmation from them:
> 
> "it's made of CuSn8 bronze."
> 
> So, a proper bronze watch with an ETA elaboré inside is great value for that money IMO...
> 
> Looking forward to receiving mine.


Well if that is the case regarding the bronze make-up then that is great news! Then it is indeed the deal of the decade. I still see it as blend of "dress watch", small part, "tool diver". If it is indeed CuSn8, and achieves a nice natural patina it will indeed look pretty sharp. Still don't like the bezel inserts though, but that's a personal thing.

Though Steinhart's bronzo's don't appear to take on the same patina attributes as other bronzo's I've seen. :think: "watchfreeks" group photo illustrates nicely my observation

Thanks for getting the clarification. Looking forward to seeing the incomings!

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven

Travelller said:


> Tell that to my buddy who recently mangled his PAM 382's Bezel, "rubbing up" against a steel(?) table edge... :-(
> ...pretty tough stuff but every material has its limits. Plus, seeing as bronze is *an alloy*, it also makes sense that the alloy used in the watch industry may not necessarily be the same as the alloy used for typical marine applications. With components like _tin, aluminum_, it's difficult to guarantee "wicked rugged" here... ;-)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bronzehttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium_bronze


I'd love to see the extent of the "mangled" PAM 382. Do you have a photo? Did it rip the bezel off? Was the watch still working after this incident? Did your friend totally lose it when he banged his massive, rugged $25,000.00 military watch against said surface? Does your friend park his automobile at the other end of the lot when he goes to a grocery store?

For one thing the PAM is huge on the wrist. It's bound to hit something much easier than a sleek Steinhart Ocean. Pretty much any watch can suffer from a bang, bump or blow. Should the PAM be infallible? I actually find the incident amusing. I'm sorry.

It's obvious you and your friend have the means to support a rather exceptional stable of man jewelry. The PAM 382 is made for anything one can throw at it I would expect, unless it's abandoned it's military history, and is now merely a luxury fa$hion statement.

I'd like to think of your friends dinged bezel as now having character and wear. One should be prepared for the inevitable with a watch of that size.

Regarding the make-up of bronze, yes, there are many possibilities. I honestly don't think all the manufacturers fess up when it comes to divulging the formula for their so called bronze. I'm no metallurgist, so can't comment on such.

My comment regarding rugged is from seeing the current array of bronze offerings out there, and that PAM fits right in there. These watches are brutes! https://www.google.com/search?q=pam...ved=0ahUKEwjhs8jN5O3NAhXJqR4KHf26CaIQ_AUIBygC

Look at the beasts in the "My Bronze Diver Addiction" thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/my-bronze-diver-addiction-1535490.html

But the alloys must have a lot to do with strength. A lot of tin, aluminum etc and I expect the collisions would yeild more damage.

Hey get a pic of your friends PAM. Would love to see what "mangled" on a $25,000. watch looks like :-!

Wicked Good Mistah!

RD


----------



## Vindic8

Posted on Facebook this morning.


----------



## mambo_k

Has anyone Ocean One Bronze start shipping? 

I am still thinking which to order. Was hoping for more pictures from members although the picture above helps greatly.

Cheers!


----------



## Blackdog

Goooood !!!

Yesterday they told me over the phone that they had everything in stock but the bezel inserts, which they were expecting for today !

This means I still have a chance of receiving the watch before going on holidays !


----------



## Watchfreek

Vindic8 said:


> Posted on Facebook this moring.


Didn't take long for my pic to end up here lol. Your morning, my evening ? hope it helps anyway.

Don't be too happy yet blackdog. These were just samples the AD had even before the announcement. Gunter has also reconfirmed that special/custom order bezels is not possible but had hinted that straps can be swapped (although it is somewhat contrary to the earlier reports, so I wouldn't take it too seriously).

Guess my job is done.


----------



## Timev0id

Vindic8 said:


> Posted on Facebook this moring.


Excellent picture you found !

Description on the website it says "Bronze satin". I guess the Bezel is not made of aluminium then. And its no ceramic bezel.

The light brown bezel looks very nice.


----------



## Watchfreek

Timev0id said:


> Excellent picture you found !
> 
> Description on the website it says "Bronze satin". I guess the Bezel is not made of aluminium then. And its no ceramic bezel.
> 
> The light brown bezel looks very nice.


Bronze satin refers to the actual bezel - the part that turns. It is solid bronze. Those things in my photo are "bezel inserts" and are definitely aluminum and have always been, right from the start. Who said they are ceramic?

Here's a close up of mine:


----------



## Timev0id

Watchfreek said:


> Bronze satin refers to the actual bezel - the part that turns. It is solid bronze. Those things in my photo are "bezel inserts" and are definitely aluminum and have always been, right from the start. Who said they are ceramic?
> 
> Here's a close up of mine:
> 
> View attachment 8736802


Thanks for the explanation. Well Steinhart have alot of accessories to order for the ocean-one series. Im thinking of ordering ceramic bezel also together with the watch.

Have anyone here on forum played around with different bezel inserts ?





















Lug width 22mm, Buckle 22mm. Is that correct that the bracelets for ocean-one bronze doesn't taper inn.

Only 22mm butterfly-clasp for leather bracelet seams to be in plain Steel or black PVD Finnish. Butterfly-clasp extends leather straps lifetime alot vs buckle. Guess i need to find another vendor for that.


----------



## Timev0id

sorry for that last mess of attachments. Seams i dont have the access rights to edit my own replies -.-


----------



## Vindic8

Timev0id said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Well Steinhart have alot of accessories to order for the ocean-one series. Im thinking of ordering ceramic bezel also together with the watch.
> 
> Have anyone here on forum played around with different bezel inserts ?


Take a look here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/change-bezel-insert-ocean-one-black-ceramic-aluminium-3345874.html


----------



## Watchfreek

Bezel inserts - you can use any from the o1 range, except o1v and the 44s. The only (slight) problem is the lume on the pip is a different colour. GMT inserts will fit but don't make any sense (some members still use them, probably just to annoy others). As reported earlier, Steinhart will not pre-install the additional insert for your order but replacement is quite easy, if you're handy. 

All the standard straps, regardless of material. for the o1 bronze are 22/22mm. Currently Steinhart does not offer a bronze coloured deployant/buyerfly buckle in 22mm or 20mm unfortunately. Where there isn't a size offered by the brand, a few members and I use aftermarket brushed gold plated buckles with good results (which is the same coating used on Steinhart's so-called bronze deployant buckles). Just don't use them on straps over 4.5-5mm thick as any larger will not fit.


----------



## Jeffwb65

Vindic8 said:


> Posted on Facebook this morning.


Yep, this helped me decide. When I'm ready to order, I'm definitely going for the light brown. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## sticky

Yay! Just got an email from Steinhart saying that my light brown has shipped.


----------



## robw1975

sticky said:


> Yay! Just got an email from Steinhart saying that my light brown has shipped.


Awaiting that good news on my green

Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevtherev

robw1975 said:


> Awaiting that good news on my green
> 
> Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you! Received an email from Steinhart verifying that they had received my payment. Now I'm just waiting my shipping confirmation on my green. And then the constant checking of the FedEx website will begin.


----------



## Murdoc370

Shipping of the green C2 will not start until Monday because they don't have the green inlays in house yet.


----------



## philipsony

Watchfreek said:


> Bronze satin refers to the actual bezel - the part that turns. It is solid bronze. Those things in my photo are "bezel inserts" and are definitely aluminum and have always been, right from the start. Who said they are ceramic?
> 
> Here's a close up of mine:
> 
> View attachment 8736802


i wonder if it will go well with "Stainless Steel Bracelet for Ocean 1 Black DLC" bracelet
Stainless Steel Bracelet for Ocean 1 Black DLC - metalstraps - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Portland

Waiting for pics of these in the wild. Don't be shy with the pics once they land boys.


----------



## Timev0id

philipsony said:


> Watchfreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bronze satin refers to the actual bezel - the part that turns. It is solid bronze. Those things in my photo are "bezel inserts" and are definitely aluminum and have always been, right from the start. Who said they are ceramic?
> 
> Here's a close up of mine:
> 
> 8736802
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if it will go well with "Stainless Steel Bracelet for Ocean 1 Black DLC" bracelet
> Stainless Steel Bracelet for Ocean 1 Black DLC - metalstraps - Steinhart Watches
Click to expand...

It will almost be same look as the rubber strap version. But a finishing touch could be to add a black ceramic bezel also.

Dont think any of the bezel inserts dark brown, green, light brown. Will go well with black DLC.


----------



## Timev0id

Anyone manage to gain bronze patina or found pictures of the ocean-one bronze with it.

Pictures posted so far are not near normal oxidation, like the panerai pictures linked.

Im not sure the watch will turn green from oxidation like real bronze or if its a bronze alloy like Tudor BBB that doesnt gain as mutch because its a Aluminium/Bronze Alloy.


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm sorry, but are you serious TimevOid?

Come back in a month and you might find what you want..


----------



## Timev0id

Watchfreek said:


> valuewatchguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much like the Steinhart bronze at all
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> A little caveat. I had tampered with that photo of it on the Zulu, just so the hardware on the Zulu matches a bit better with the case (in reality the Zulu hardware is more red than the case). It is nonetheless, definitely very different to the other watch.
> 
> I don't know what bronze they used or enough about the alloy to confirm if it's Bronze AL but I have noted differences in tone and sensitivity to patina on different models by the brand. Not a good picture to demonstrate this but hopefully you can pick out the differences. The Triton is the palest and is the hardest to patina of them all. I had just patina-reset them all a couple of weeks ago (Kiga was left out as it's the same as the Marine and Nav B) :
Click to expand...

Think i found what i was looking for. Thank you for info watchfreek.


----------



## Watchfreek

Not really because in this picture I have already cleaned off the patina. Point is these watches have only just been despatched in the last two days (except mine and Asrar's) how can you reasonably expect any pictures with patina? We've already given you guys more than what you'd normally see upon a release. You're not going to find any pictures of the patina if Asrar's and I haven't got any (but I have already mentioned on various threads that mine has started to develop a greenish grey very soon).


----------



## Heiner

Got mine today, cleaned off the fingerprints (on my watches, I only accept mine :-d), removed the rubber and mounted the "Marine Officer" Strap:









I'm happy!


----------



## philipsony

i do like this model but have a hard time trying to imagine how to pull of a bronze diver as a dress watch


----------



## Watchfreek

In the interest of being a little more constructive, the best I can do is give you an old photo of one of my other Steinharts that had started to patina before I cleaned it off. As mentioned in the group bronze photo, I don't think it's exactly the same color bronze as the ocean bronze, but I expect the patina to be similar (based on what I'd seen of my O1 so far). Best to check back in a month or so if you want a more definitive answer (unless someone else have forced patina'd theirs before then).


----------



## Watchfreek

Heiner said:


> Got mine today, cleaned off the fingerprints (on my watches, I only accept mine :-d), removed the rubber and mounted the "Marine Officer" Strap:
> 
> View attachment 8752842
> 
> 
> I'm happy!


First official delivery! (although Heiner doesn't count because he has an unfair advantage!). Very nice Heiner, nice combo and photo, as usual! 👍


----------



## marc4pt0

That looks very sharp. 
Sigh, I'm still waiting for the email delivery confirmation, let alone the actual watch...

But at least it looks worth the wait!


----------



## sefrcoko

philipsony said:


> i do like this model but have a hard time trying to imagine how to pull of a bronze diver as a dress watch


I generally see bronze as being more casual than dress. I guess it can vary though, based on personal style and design of a particular watch. I wouldn't wear this with a suit but maybe someone else would.


----------



## marc4pt0

Summer suit, perhaps. Light khaki or linen, absolutely. White (yes, very daring to try a white suit) or light grey? Yup. Black suit? Depends on what else is accompanied with said suit.
But for me, I'm fortunate enough that pretty much everything goes well with a pressed white chef jacket. 

Oh, and I'd say this will go very well with a late fall brown tweed 3 piece suit. And I plan to find out.


----------



## delco714

Heiner said:


> Got mine today, cleaned off the fingerprints (on my watches, I only accept mine :-d), removed the rubber and mounted the "Marine Officer" Strap:
> 
> View attachment 8752842
> 
> 
> I'm happy!


That's sharp!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

Heiner said:


> Got mine today, cleaned off the fingerprints (on my watches, I only accept mine :-d), removed the rubber and mounted the "Marine Officer" Strap:
> 
> View attachment 8752842
> 
> 
> I'm happy!


Very nice. Loving that brown bezel. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phlabrooy

Heiner said:


> Got mine today, cleaned off the fingerprints (on my watches, I only accept mine :-d), removed the rubber and mounted the "Marine Officer" Strap:
> 
> View attachment 8752842
> 
> 
> I'm happy!


Congratulations on getting that beauty !

Looks fantastic !

In their promo pictures, there is a picture of the straps combinations. Along with the greyish green, they show another brownish canvas as well ..... wonder if that would be available too ?










Would look great on the light brown bezel model.

Regards,


----------



## Patrick7813

Just placed my order for the dark brown bezel insert on the rubber strap. I'm normally not a fan of bronze in general but am very intrigued by this implementation.


----------



## jaspert

Patiently waiting for the Green bezel/canvas strap.

We need more pics from the lucky ones who have got theirs.

I found this pic from a German forum.


----------



## kevtherev

jtbr said:


> Patiently waiting for the Green bezel/canvas strap.
> 
> We need more pics from the lucky ones who have got theirs.
> 
> I found this pic from a German forum.
> 
> View attachment 8768474


This just made me crave the arrival of my green bezel even more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy

Loving the light brown bezel model looks .....

Need more pics, though !

Regards,


----------



## Paul December

*

From this picture the "light brown" bezel option seems most similar to the Black Bay (which I prefer).
*



jtbr said:


> Patiently waiting for the Green bezel/canvas strap.
> 
> We need more pics from the lucky ones who have got theirs.
> 
> I found this pic from a German forum.
> 
> View attachment 8768474


----------



## Blackdog

This morning got the shipping confirmation email ! Looks like I will be taking this one on my holidays after all ! :-d


----------



## marc4pt0

Same here. Ordered and paid on the 8th, received shipping notice today. So ten days in since I ordered. C'mon fedex!


----------



## JerylTan

Did anyone receive shipping notification for green yet? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## marc4pt0

I went with the light brown


----------



## Blackdog

Mine is the dark brown on rubber.

BTW, my notification says:


1x T0224 - OCEAN 1 Bronze 

There's no mention to the specific version, or do they have different part numbers ?


----------



## Murdoc370

JerylTan said:


> Did anyone receive shipping notification for green yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You won't get that notification soon since I just had a phone call with Steinhart, and they informed me that the green inlays aren't in yet & are expected to arrive at the end of this week or even early next week, so it is unlikely for the C2 to be finished & shipped this week.

Well then, just a little more waiting...

Cheers

Dennis


----------



## Paul December

Blackdog said:


> Mine is the dark brown on rubber.
> 
> BTW, my notification says:
> 
> 
> 1x T0224 -OCEAN 1 Bronze
> 
> There's no mention to the specific version, or do they have different part numbers ?


I just got notification for my Light Brown, and it reads:

 T0224 
 -  OCEAN 1 Bronze


----------



## SeanAzul

Incoming - the Black Rubber Strap version.

I'm assuming whoever gets theirs first will be posting photos to this thread?

Sean


----------



## Murdoc370

Here's a video of one of the contributors @uhrforum (nice Pics of the C1 over there, too: https://uhrforum.de/neue-uhr-von-steinhart-t267621-10 and following page(s)) called "Marsi". It's definitely worth a look, athough it's ony available in German as of now, featuring the dark brown one:






Thanks and kudos to Marsi for the review!

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## rjc1583

I've been looking into adding a bronze watch to my collection and I've decided this is going to be the one. Now I've just got to decide which version to get, torn between light brown and green.


----------



## marc4pt0

Haha, that video makes me regret not getting the black rubber strap version, dammit. 
C'mon Steinhart, please sell this strap individually soon! Pretty please.


----------



## Blackdog

Yeah, I went for the rubber strap myself even though I think the canvas strap looks the best, because I figured I can always find canvas or leather straps from a zillion sources. But the rubber strap, bronze endlinks and deployant can only be sourced from Steinhart if/when they decide to make them available...

(impatiently awaiting the delivery of my O1B....)


----------



## marc4pt0

That was my thought exactly, but the light brown bezel won me over. So here's to hoping Steinhart offers the straps individually, or somebody here sells one. ..


----------



## Paul December

While I prefer the dark brown bezel, the deal breakers for me about the black strap were (please correct me if I'm wrong):
- It must be cut to be sized
- The deployant is not bronze, it is plated
- If I were to go with a different strap, I wouldn't have the matching bronze buckle (that can get pricey).
- Some pics make the dark brown look almost black, and I already have enough black bezel divers.


----------



## Blackdog

Paul December said:


> While I prefer the dark brown bezel, the deal breakers for me about the black strap were (please correct me if I'm wrong):
> - It must be cut to be sized
> - The deployant is not bronze, it is plated
> - If I were to go with a different strap, I wouldn't have the matching bronze buckle (that can get pricey).
> - Some pics make the dark brown look almost black, and I already have enough black bezel divers.


Yes, from what I've seen, the rubber strap has to be cut to size. This is not uncommon for rubber straps with a deployant. Some old Omega Seamasters were the same.

I didn't know the deployant was plated, but somehow it does not surprise me too much. I do expect that the endlinks are solid bronze and not plated, though...

In the end the rubber strap made the most sense to me anyway because I intend to actually dive with mine. We'll see how much this bronze alloy loves sea water....b-)

That said, as soon as they become available I intend to buy the canvas strap with the bronze buckle to have as an alternative.


----------



## marc4pt0

Now I Have to go to work, as there's this waiting for me


----------



## ernie0011

looking forward to seeing some wrist shots


----------



## Blackdog

marc4pt0 said:


> Now I Have to go to work, as there's this waiting for me


This is SOOOO unfair !! :-|

From Germany to Maryland in one day !!! Mine was shipped on the same date, I'm in Holland and still waiting....:-(

Enjoy !!


----------



## marc4pt0

Not even on the wrist yet and I love it


----------



## marc4pt0

Blackdog said:


> This is SOOOO unfair !! :-|
> 
> From Germany to Maryland in one day !!! Mine was shipped on the same date, I'm in Holland and still waiting....:-(
> 
> Enjoy !!


When I looked up my tracking it showed that the fedex label was created 7/14. However, it also shows that it was picked up on the 18th. That is/was lightening fast delivery!


----------



## marc4pt0

On the wrist:


----------



## Paul December

Looks like I made the right decision in picking _Light Brown_ Bezel!


----------



## southpaw2280

Nice pics


----------



## southpaw2280

I guess mine has been delayed in TN 


----------



## marc4pt0

Lume


----------



## knafel1983

I got the light brown version. It apparently came to my doorstep this morning, but I wasn't home to receive it. I'm looking forward to picking it up from the Fedex location tonight. One day shipping from Germany to my doorstep in Doylestown Ohio.


----------



## marc4pt0

Ok, just a couple more shots, for now. I gotta admit, I'm really digging this one. 
Last shot I tried showing the dial's linear "texture"


----------



## sticky

Even though it seems that loads of people got their's before me I'm still well chuffed with my light brown.


----------



## SeanAzul

I haven't had time to take photos with my Fuji yet, but here are a few iphone pics of the rubber strap version.


----------



## erikclabaugh

My light brown arrived today. Delighted with it.


----------



## Vindic8

Arrived this afternoon.


----------



## Paul December

What strap is the canvas one?


----------



## WhiteCat

Amazing watch. I want one!


----------



## Watchfreek

Something a little different......


----------



## clarencek

Blackdog said:


> "it's made of CuSn8 bronze."


I don't think it's CuSn8... I have a bottle of liver of sulfur and tried it on my Ocean 1 Bronze yesterday night. No effect. I believe I read elsewhere it's similar to Halios and tudor with Aluminum Bronze which is harder to patina.


----------



## Watchfreek

I think what you read was someone guessing at what it is. Someone else said they'd asked Steinhart and they confirmed that it is indeed CuSn8. Mine has no problems patina'ing by itself. Perhaps there is some mild protective coating on it. Try wiping it with vinegar or ketchup first before using the LOS. Also, are you sure your LOS has not expired?


----------



## phlabrooy

marc4pt0 said:


> On the wrist:


Congratulations on your pick-up !

Really great pics of a gorgeous watch.

The light brown really looks fantastic in your shots ......

Enjoy that beauty.

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy

Vindic8 said:


> Arrived this afternoon.


Beautiful !!!

Is it the lighting, or is that patina already setting in ?

Did they sell you one of the canvas straps as well ?

Regards,


----------



## Sixracer

Just landed!
Still was going to source a canvas strap from Steinhart but the rubber, dark brown bezel, and the numerals on dial combine to give it a modern look I think. Can't wait to size rubber this evening.


----------



## clarencek

Watchfreek said:


> I think what you read was someone guessing at what it is. Someone else said they'd asked Steinhart and they confirmed that it is indeed CuSn8. Mine has no problems patina'ing by itself. Perhaps there is some mild protective coating on it. Try wiping it with vinegar or ketchup first before using the LOS. Also, are you sure your LOS has not expired?


Pretty sure it's not expired. but I'll give it another try tonight and see if it takes. 
Will report back with any results. 
Thanks!


----------



## watchninja123

Nic3 bronze everyone!!! It seems like the shade of bronze is more on the yellowish side rather than rose goldish on my borealis bronze, which is also cusn8.


----------



## Blackdog

Mine finally arrived this noon.

My first Steinhart and very happy with it ! It's a really good looking watch !

Wearing it on an Isofrane until I have time to properly size the stock rubber strap tonight.

I don't know about the bronze alloy, but mine is already getting some patina on the sides where it touches the skin on this warm summer day we're having in Holland today !


----------



## southpaw2280

Pardon my poor photography, but here is my light brown on a few different straps. Looks like the original leather strap tapers to 18mm


----------



## Vindic8

phlabrooy said:


> Beautiful !!!
> 
> Is it the lighting, or is that patina already setting in ?
> 
> Did they sell you one of the canvas straps as well ?
> 
> Regards,


Thank you,

I did give it a little nudge to knock the bling off with a highly diluted LOS dip.


----------



## philipsony

Watchfreek said:


> Something a little different......


is the watch on a black PVD metal bracelet?
do you mind taking pic from other angle/perspective?


----------



## sticky

I think I need your help guys. There's me wearing my new bronzer at work today and feeling like 10 men when I noticed that my wrist was a bit black. Is this a temporary aberration that will pass or doesn't bronze like me as much as I like it?


----------



## sefrcoko

sticky said:


> I think I need your help guys. There's me wearing my new bronzer at work today and feeling like 10 men when I noticed that my wrist was a bit black. Is this a temporary aberration that will pass or doesn't bronze like me as much as I like it?


Perhaps just the sweat/oils from your skin meshing with some (otherwise invisible to the eye) factory dirt/grease/residue? Wondering if delicately cleaning the underside of the watch watch would help matters or not...Keep in mind I have zero experience with bronze lol


----------



## Watchfreek

philipsony said:


> is the watch on a black PVD metal bracelet?
> do you mind taking pic from other angle/perspective?


Actually it is silicon with faux oyster links. I was just messing about with something I had laying around, so didn't take many or proper pics. This might be better (excuse the cat's hairs). I'll need to get a gold 20mm deployant clasp if I use it.









Someone on Facebook has paired his with a DLC Milanese mesh with good results. Based on my little test, I'd say a DLC ocean bracelet would look OK too.


----------



## Maradonio

I really like this design, its a thing of its own. I love the look, but I am uncertain about bronze touching my skin. but I would love the stainless steel version with this dial and hands.


----------



## husonfirst

marc4pt0 said:


> On the wrist:


Very nice. Is the strap tapered? Curious whether the buckle is 22 or 20mm.


----------



## taike

husonfirst said:


> Very nice. Is the strap tapered? Curious whether the buckle is 22 or 20mm.


Neither it would seem


southpaw2280 said:


> ...Looks like the original leather strap tapers to 18mm


----------



## Valor168

Amazing watch. Maybe a little bit of "ageing" will make it look much much better too. I must now start wiping the drool on my keyboard.


----------



## taike

sticky said:


> I think I need your help guys. There's me wearing my new bronzer at work today and feeling like 10 men when I noticed that my wrist was a bit black. Is this a temporary aberration that will pass or doesn't bronze like me as much as I like it?


Patina in action. Some people turn green. Moist skin in contact with fresh bronze. Should abate once patina matures. Some people apply wax or lacquer to the underside in contact with wrist.


----------



## Lezzare

For my 1st post, i'll like to share some pics of my Ocean One Bronze.


----------



## Sixracer

For those who don't have liver of sulfur, a good method to take the new off is vinegar fuming. Wash the watch, place a cap full of warm vinegar (I use apple cider) in a Tupperware, and seal it with the watch in there (sitting on a few tooth picks to ensure good coverage.

Give it a light buff after (green will come right off) and you will be left with a softer browning.










--
Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


----------



## philipsony

Watchfreek said:


> Actually it is silicon with faux oyster links. I was just messing about with something I had laying around, so didn't take many or proper pics. This might be better (excuse the cat's hairs). I'll need to get a gold 20mm deployant clasp if I use it.
> 
> View attachment 8803626
> 
> 
> Someone on Facebook has paired his with a DLC Milanese mesh with good results. Based on my little test, I'd say a DLC ocean bracelet would look OK too.


thank you for the pic.
I think you are right. It certainly look like its able to pass off subtly under the cuff of office wear in a black DLC ocean bracelet


----------



## Watchfreek

Not too shabby on a mesh and a bit more dressed up if required to be worn with business attire (picture borrowed from FB) :


----------



## UKUSANL1

Watchfreek said:


> Not too shabby on a mesh and a bit more dressed up if required to be worn with business attire (picture borrowed from FB) :


Great combo!


----------



## georgy

Very beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Blackdog

southpaw2280 said:


> View attachment 8812218


That looks sharp ! May I ask what strap is that ?


----------



## southpaw2280

Blackdog said:


> That looks sharp ! May I ask what strap is that ?


It's a Hirschstrap (Leonardo curved end) from Watchobsession.UK . They're a pain in the butt to put on, but nice look with the curved ends.


----------



## Blackdog

southpaw2280 said:


> It's a Hirschstrap (Leonardo curved end) from Watchobsession.UK . They're a pain in the butt to put on, but nice look with the curved ends.


Yes, I though I had recognized it. I used them in the past, really complicated to get on right but they look really good.

Here's another strap option making use of the endlinks that come with the rubber strap version:









It's this strap carefully cut to fit.


----------



## Murdoc370

Good news everyone: the green inlays have arrived & are being put in, and the first C2 are already being shipped! Mine is on the way.

cheers
Dennis


----------



## watchninja123

Murdoc370 said:


> Good news everyone: the green inlays have arrived & are being put in, and the first C2 are already being shipped! Mine is on the way.
> 
> cheers
> Dennis


That's really good news#! Did you order right when it first released ?


----------



## Murdoc370

They were realeased on Friday, I ordered late that night with immediate (automatic) confirmation, the advice of payment came in Monday.

It's on its way and there's a slight chance to arrive tomorrow, if not Monday. Fingers crossed!


Cheers
Dennis


----------



## Paul December

After having my light brown one for a few days, here are my observations:

+ Very accurate, only +1sec per day
+ Flat case fits under shirt sleeve well
+ Super bright lume
+ Bronze color more subdued than in most (all?) pictures
+ Leather strap has pretty finish
+ Dark grey dial has an subtle & interesting horizontal pattern

- Greenish lume, I feel white or cream would be a better fit (most pics don't capture how green it is)
- Leather strap is very thin (2mm)
- Bronze buckle is only 18mm (22mm/18mm straps are very limiting)


----------



## jessemack

If anyone is looking for nato straps with bronze buckles, Watchgecko.com has them. They also have a nice brown leather strap with a bronze buckle.


----------



## Blackdog

OK, I'll play too.


Been wearing my dark brown for a couple of days and here are my comments.

+ Very decently accurate. Seems to be running at -4 spd.
+ Case is well finished, bezel action is great.
+ Lume is OK on the dial, really good on the hands and pip.
+ Bronze color is definitely on the yellowish side, but after a couple of days patina has already subdued it significantly. Looks very promising.
+ No problems with skin turning green at all.
+ Rubber strap is really good. Thick but extremely pliable.
+ Dial finish is really interesting, has a nice sheen at different light angles.

- Rubber strap tends to bind against the edges of the endpiece. I guess it will loosen up with a bit of wear.
- End links are of a slightly lighter color. Same with the clasp. On the bright side Steinhart confirmed me by mail that both are solid bronze and not plated SS.
- Not specific to this model but the straight lugs take a little getting used to. My wrist is almost 7.5" so not a real problem.


----------



## taike

jessemack said:


> If anyone is looking for nato straps with bronze buckles, Watchgecko.com has them. They also have a nice brown leather strap with a bronze buckle.


Do you have links, please? Everything I saw there was faux bronze.


----------



## Vindic8

taike said:


> Do you have links, please? Everything I saw there was faux bronze.


here are a few quick examples.

Gold NATO Straps - tagged "Bronze Zulu" - Cheapest NATO Straps

NATO Strap Co. - ZULU's w/ BRONZE ALLOY Hardware

Black HD NATO - 24mm Ballistic Nylon | Crown & Buckle


----------



## jessemack

As far as nato instead of zulu straps, those ones are the only bronze hardware I can find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Blackdog said:


> - Same with the clasp. On the bright side Steinhart confirmed me by mail that both are solid bronze and not plated SS.


Are you absolutely sure???? Mine doesn't patina - I've had mine for over three months, yes three. Not even the one that came with my Triton Bronze Last Edition, over a year ago. AFAIK, bronze is too soft for deployant clasps.


----------



## Blackdog

Watchfreek said:


> Blackdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Same with the clasp. On the bright side Steinhart confirmed me by mail that both are solid bronze and not plated SS.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you absolutely sure???? Mine doesn't patina - I've had mine for over three months, yes three. Not even the one that came with my Triton Bronze Last Edition, over a year ago. AFAIK, bronze is too soft for deployant clasps.
Click to expand...

What I'm absolutely sure about is that this is what Steinhart replied to my direct questions. I asked:

" - Is the deployant/clasp made of bronze too or is it plated/PVD ?

- Are the end-links solid bronze or plated/PVD ? "

They replied:

"Regarding your question I can tell you that both parts clasp and endlinks are solid bronze."

But sure enough, the clasp has "STAINLESS STEEL" stamped on it !!

Now I really hope that the endlinks ARE solid bronze. I will find out soon enough as I plan to lightly sand the bottom edge to alleviate the binding of the rubber strap. Will report back.


----------



## Watchfreek

Lol, lost in translation? 

Yeah the end links are bronze. Mines patina'd (a few times) in the past months.


----------



## T3C

Ordered the C2 but couldnt wait so got the C1 as well 









Soaked it in LoS to bring out the red in the bronze.


----------



## jessemack

End links are bronze. Deployment clasp is plated. I let them sit in a bag with a hard boiled egg, and everything got a really nice patina... except for the clasp. I'll post some pics tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

It's a fine looking "homage" piece except the hands, those are bud fugly...

I mean, why do they need to make the hand mount so huge?










If they had given the watch better proportioned hands maybe I'll bite, as it is not really my cup of tea.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

mui.richard said:


> It's a fine looking "homage" piece except the hands, those are bud fugly...
> 
> I mean, why do they need to make the hand mount so huge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they had given the watch better proportioned hands maybe I'll bite, as it is not really my cup of tea.
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Errr, isn't it the same as the OVM?


----------



## Blackdog

mui.richard said:


> It's a fine looking "homage" piece except the hands, those are bud fugly...
> 
> I mean, why do they need to make the hand mount so huge?


Hmmmm, maybe because the pinion is large ?

You really can't make the hour hand much smaller. The pinion on the ETA is 1.5mm diameter.

Macro shots tend to give the wrong impression. In real life you would hardly notice that...


----------



## mui.richard

Watchfreek said:


> Errr, isn't it the same as the OVM?


Never said I liked the OVM neither tbph...looked at the OVM long and hard but still can't get over the fact that it resembles the 5517 way too closely 

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

mui.richard said:


> Never said I liked the OVM neither tbph...looked at the OVM long and hard but still can't get over the fact that it resembles the 5517 way too closely
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


And no one said anything about you liking the OVM but of course it looks like the 5517, it's a homage. If it didn't, Steinhart has failed dismally. Fortunately most don't share your taste, or Steinhart and other brands with a milsub homage are screwed. Bamford in particular will be in real trouble trying to sell their US$19k watch. Anyway, I was always of the impression that you have an Ocean or two too. Chances are those would look strikingly similar to one of the Rolexes too. But to each their own. We all have our own justifications for our dislike of something.

So we digressed. Weren't you complaining about the size of the "hand mount", which is no different to the OVM, one of the best selling models in the Ocean range, if not out of all Steinhart models? It is certainly the first I have heard of such a complaint and as Blackdog said, it's not noticeably disproportionate in person (or not), at least not to a lot of people judging, by the sales so far.


----------



## mui.richard

Watchfreek said:


> And no one said anything about you liking the OVM but of course it looks like the 5517, it's a homage. If it didn't, Steinhart has failed dismally. Fortunately most don't share your taste, or Steinhart and other brands with a milsub homage are screwed. Bamford in particular will be in real trouble trying to sell their US$19k watch. Anyway, I was always of the impression that you have an Ocean or two too. Chances are those would look strikingly similar to one of the Rolexes too. But to each their own. We all have our own justifications for our dislike of something.
> 
> So we digressed. Weren't you complaining about the size of the "hand mount", which is no different to the OVM, one of the best selling models in the Ocean range, if not out of all Steinhart models? It is certainly the first I have heard of such a complaint and as Blackdog said, it's not noticeably disproportionate in person (or not), at least not to a lot of people judging, by the sales so far.


Yes I had an Ocean 1, kept it for a few months and gave it away. Still have the Aviation GMT though and still love it.

Like Dave I can't get myself to like the long and flat lugs of the Ocean series...and their version of the Milsub hands is a big no no for me.

Just expressing my thoughts, feel free to add yours 

BTW, when is best selling has anything to do with quality, or beauty in this case?

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

Lume and the dial...
Love this thing. Have worn it daily. Slight patina forming.


----------



## taike

mui.richard said:


> ...
> BTW, when is best selling has anything to do with quality, or beauty in this case?
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Are you suggesting customers buy for reasons of low quality and ugliness?


----------



## mui.richard

taike said:


> Are you suggesting customers buy for reasons of low quality and ugliness?


Nope, but can you honestly tell me with a straight face that "best sellers" = quality/beauty?

So fast food is better than a good dinner at a Michelin restaurant? I'm sure they sell more...

Bang for the buck doesn't equal quality. No doubt Steinhart is top notch in the bang for the buck category but let's just leave it at that.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

mui.richard said:


> Nope, but can you honestly tell me with a straight face that "best sellers" = quality/beauty?
> 
> So fast food is better than a good dinner at a Michelin restaurant? I'm sure they sell more...
> 
> Bang for the buck doesn't equal quality. No doubt Steinhart is top notch in the bang for the buck category but let's just leave it at that.
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


ceteris paribus. apples to apples.

At similar price point knowledgeable consumers will pick the product of best quality.


----------



## Watchfreek

mui.richard said:


> Yes I had an Ocean 1, kept it for a few months and gave it away. Still have the Aviation GMT though and still love it.
> 
> Like Dave I can't get myself to like the long and flat lugs of the Ocean series...and their version of the Milsub hands is a big no no for me.
> 
> Just expressing my thoughts, feel free to add yours
> 
> BTW, when is best selling has anything to do with quality, or beauty in this case?
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Really quite simple and it appears you've missed the point about that again. Best selling indicates an (reasonable?) acceptance of its appeal, and at this price point, mostly aesthetics. NOTHING to do with quality (when was that mentioned?) but definitely a lot to do with appeal to the majority. So just in case you are still confused, simply put, it means that not many people have an issue with size of the "hand mount" of either the OVM or the O1 Bronze (or that their homages look like what they are paying homage to - I hope that makes sense ?).

Fact is, you like what you like. You're the one paying for it and the one who has to wear it. There's no debate about that. I was just trying to understand your justification, not arguing with your preference.

Meanwhile enjoy you B&R knockoff...... (just kidding, I have three Aviations ?)


----------



## Watchfreek

mui.richard said:


> Nope, but can you honestly tell me with a straight face that "best sellers" = quality/beauty?
> 
> So fast food is better than a good dinner at a Michelin restaurant? I'm sure they sell more...
> 
> Bang for the buck doesn't equal quality. No doubt Steinhart is top notch in the bang for the buck category but let's just leave it at that.
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Actually, a Michelin star rating doesn't necessarily equate to a good quality eatery and certainly not necessarily derived from the opinion of the masses. I've been to some really crap, and I mean really crap so called Michelin star places.

Again, when was quality ever mentioned in this discussion, before you brought it up?


----------



## mui.richard

Watchfreek said:


> Really quite simple and it appears you've missed the point about that again. Best selling indicates an (reasonable?) acceptance of its appeal, and at this price point, mostly aesthetics. NOTHING to do with quality (when was that mentioned?) but definitely a lot to do with appeal to the majority. So just in case you are still confused, simply put, it means that not many people have an issue with size of the "hand mount" of either the OVM or the O1 Bronze (or that their homages look like what they are paying homage to - I hope that makes sense ?).
> 
> Fact is, you like what you like. You're the one paying for it and the one who has to wear it. There's no debate about that. I was just trying to understand your justification, not arguing with your preference.
> 
> Meanwhile enjoy you B&R knockoff...... (just kidding, I have three Aviations ?)


We like what we like and sometimes it's difficult to justify them with a checklist right?

As much as the Aviation series are B&R knockoffs, somehow it just works for my eyes. Everything goes together nicely and in a way that it doesn't shout "knockoff" at me every time I looked at it. Not so with the Ocean one series.

We are a bunch of jacksss that love or hate for no obvious reasons when it comes to watches. There're those who hate the last Explorer for the "short" hands and then there are some who loves it and swears by it. No harm no foul right?

As for the Ocean bronze the whole thing more or less works for me, but I just couldn't bear with those hands. Don't ask me why but it sticks out like a sore thumb...but that's just me, in my own peculiar way. 

BTW, it's the same thing with the latest Tudor Black Bay 36. Why the heck would they put snowflake hands on that piece is completely beyond me. It's as if they are just trying to capitalize on the Black Bay's success and just put them there for some "Black Bay taste" on a 36mm piece because they think that smaller pieces will become the trend again. But tbh I don't even know if that's a dress watch, a diver, or a tool watch, or none of the above...?

Hahaha, looks like I got off track the a bit, I do apologize if this seem uncalled for to members here.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

taike said:


> ceteris paribus. apples to apples.
> 
> At similar price point knowledgeable consumers will pick the product of best quality.


Really? Whatever happened to the phrase "one born every minute"?

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

mui.richard said:


> Really? Whatever happened to the phrase "one born every minute"?
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Yes, really. Unless you are talking about false advertising or other deceptive sales tactics?


----------



## knezz

Give photos


----------



## Watchfreek

mui.richard said:


> We like what we like and sometimes it's difficult to justify them with a checklist right?
> 
> As much as the Aviation series are B&R knockoffs, somehow it just works for my eyes. Everything goes together nicely and in a way that it doesn't shout "knockoff" at me every time I looked at it. Not so with the Ocean one series.
> 
> We are a bunch of jacksss that love or hate for no obvious reasons when it comes to watches. There're those who hate the last Explorer for the "short" hands and then there are some who loves it and swears by it. No harm no foul right?
> 
> As for the Ocean bronze the whole thing more or less works for me, but I just couldn't bear with those hands. Don't ask me why but it sticks out like a sore thumb...but that's just me, in my own peculiar way.
> 
> BTW, it's the same thing with the latest Tudor Black Bay 36. Why the heck would they put snowflake hands on that piece is completely beyond me. It's as if they are just trying to capitalize on the Black Bay's success and just put them there for some "Black Bay taste" on a 36mm piece because they think that smaller pieces will become the trend again. But tbh I don't even know if that's a dress watch, a diver, or a tool watch, or none of the above...?
> 
> Hahaha, looks like I got off track the a bit, I do apologize if this seem uncalled for to members here.
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Lol, it's all good. There's no right or wrong in this but you just got me even more confused as you tried to justify your position (which I did not expect) and without warning or context drifted into the issue of quality and the Michelin star restaurants. Brand owners and designer s can obviously do what they see fit, and in some cases. whatever they want (if they can afford to lose a few customers) but you as a customer can also either support them and cough up or walk away, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Sixracer

Hey guys, maybe take this discussion off this thread. You are killing it.


----------



## mui.richard

Watchfreek said:


> Lol, it's all good. There's no right or wrong in this but you just got me even more confused as you tried to justify your position (which I did not expect) and without warning or context drifted into the issue of quality and the Michelin star restaurants. Brand owners and designer s can obviously do what they see fit, and in some cases. whatever they want (if they can afford to lose a few customers) but you as a customer can also either support them and cough up or walk away, it's as simple as that.


Honestly I don't know how I drifted there...I guess being sleep deprived doesn't help.

Maybe my next piece shouldn't be a chronograph, which I thought is what my small collection lacks...

I need something with a compass 

@sixracer duly noted, this will be my last reply here, and I do apologize.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## jessemack

About 40 minutes in a ziplock bag with a crushed hard boiled egg got some real nice patina started. Who's going to be the first to force ghost their bezel to get rid of that shine??


----------



## jaspert

Nice. It looks much better with the new "brassy" shine gone...


----------



## Vindic8

jessemack said:


> About 40 minutes in a ziplock bag with a crushed hard boiled egg got some real nice patina started. Who's going to be the first to force ghost their bezel to get rid of that shine??


Very nice. The patina looks great with the egg method. I used a little liver of sulphur on this one.


----------



## phlabrooy

^^^ The Patina in that last pic looks great !

Beautiful !

Regards,


----------



## nyboy

jessemack
Excellent photos, thanks. Any possibility you could shoot the bronze next to your OVM LE? I am interested in the bronze but would like to see the bezel color differences between the two.
cheers

QUOTE=jessemack;31728986]About 40 minutes in a ziplock bag with a crushed hard boiled egg got some real nice patina started. Who's going to be the first to force ghost their bezel to get rid of that shine??


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## jessemack

nyboy said:


> jessemack
> Excellent photos, thanks. Any possibility you could shoot the bronze next to your OVM LE? I am interested in the bronze but would like to see the bezel color differences between the two.
> cheers


----------



## chadwright

Saw this one Instagram today and immediately ordered the green version. Now the wait begins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffindodger

Steinhart are now saying that the Green will now come with a beige canvas strap


----------



## Murdoc370

Where did you find this info? On the homepage, they still list it w/ a green Canvas strap... the other one does look nice too though.

cheers
Dennis


----------



## taike

Murdoc370 said:


> Where did you find this info? On the homepage, they still list it w/ a green Canvas strap... the other one does look nice too though.
> 
> cheers
> Dennis


Note in red at top of product page.


----------



## danktrees

taike said:


> Note in red at top of product page.


they should clarify if all of them are shipping with the beige canvas strap or if it's just orders placed after a certain date etc.


----------



## taike

danktrees said:


> they should clarify if all of them are shipping with the beige canvas strap or if it's just orders placed after a certain date etc.


If it's like how they transitioned to OVM2, it's anyone's guess.


----------



## Travelller

Steinhart emailed me yesterday informing me that they were waiting on the green-canvas straps and if I wanted them to "first" ship out the watch on "mud" canvas...
...of course - _two straps are better than one_, although I can't imagine it on mud... will have to see it. Steinhart has already shipped the watch this morning and I should have it in the next days...

They have to provide the _(already committed)_ buyers with the green-canvas - that's what we paid for; it will only take some time before they can get the strap out to us and as a courtesy to their _(already committed)_ customers, they offer the beige canvas as an interim solution.

Conversely, it makes little sense to continue to offer that combo if they know it will take, say, 3mths to get a new batch of the green canvas in... . They cannot afford to provide every _potential buyer_ the same "2 for 1" strap deal... :think: I do think they should probably throw up a photo of the mud canvas strap as well.



coffindodger said:


> Steinhart are now saying that the Green will now come with a beige canvas strap





Murdoc370 said:


> Where did you find this info? On the homepage, they still list it w/ a green Canvas strap... the other one does look nice too though.
> 
> cheers
> Dennis





danktrees said:


> they should clarify if all of them are shipping with the beige canvas strap or if it's just orders placed after a certain date etc.


----------



## Murdoc370

Actually, I think the "mud" version can be seen @ pic 9, maybe even #14 & 15 on the page...

I quite like it it on the pics, even slightly better than the green one. But as always, you can't really trust the colors. Pic 14 is different from BOTH in pic 9, so... We will to have to wait for owner pics.

pic 9:







pic 14:


----------



## Travelller

Murdoc370 said:


> Actually, I think the "mud" version can be seen @ pic 9, maybe even #14 & 15 on the page...
> pic 9:
> View attachment 8858658


Good catch, didn't even notice that shot of both canvas colors - namely because it was never officially offered... :-s I'm pretty certain that 14&15 are the green one... either way, that's the one that sold me on my choice from the three


----------



## Murdoc370

Same here, pic #14 was the one that made me order the C2 version... mine came with the green Canvas though (ordered right away after it was released). I'm looking forward to user pics from the mud version; might oder one of these, too. In an ideal world, Steinhart would hook up the green Canvas owners with a mud one, too, since they showed it in the pic #14 that obviously sold most of the people to the C2 variant... 

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## watchninja123

Wow first it was the green bezels they were waiting for. Now it's the straps? Lol damn they sure know how to tease...


----------



## jaspert

No note from Steinhart, a parcel just turned up at work. Yay.

Pretty cool and fun watch. ...


----------



## taike

Is that an homage of Ocean 1 GMT next to it?


----------



## balzebub

I really didn't like this watch at first, found the hour hand a little too "broad" for my liking. Sadly, after looking at more photos of this watch, it is growing on me. I actually prefer this to the Black Bay Bronze which i had tried on at a Tudor boutique.

Now i am seriously considering picking one up and am almost afraid to walk into Gnomon Watches to try it on...

Only one thing holding me back, should i pay several times more for the Oris Carl Brashear Bronze LE watch (around 3.9k SGD) or spring for this Bronze Ocean 1?


----------



## jaspert

taike said:


> Is that an homage of Ocean 1 GMT next to it?


Lol...


----------



## winwood

Fantastic pics, Thanks for posting these. I have the same green bezel coming and I just got the tracking info this morning. The watch looks wonderful. Yes we have a winner!


----------



## jaspert

Another shot to highlight the brushed dial.









On my 6.5" wrist


----------



## delco714

jtbr said:


> No note from Steinhart, a parcel just turned up at work. Yay.
> 
> Pretty cool and fun watch. ...
> 
> View attachment 8867122
> 
> 
> View attachment 8867346


Don't get me wrong, it's beautiful. But I want to love the green, but just can't. I think the light brown wins for me. Nonetheless, enjoy that awesome watch!!

Also, I'll add that your pics are fantastic and the best so far. Really..better than Steinhart's and is selling the watch..if didn't just buy a porsche...then maybe I woulda scooped this up

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

jtbr said:


> Another shot to highlight the brushed dial.


Congrats! Great photos :-! Am I correct to assume the dial is a dark shade of grey?
EDIT: Looks like they used the same flat, beveled crystal as with the OVM... well I will see soon enough. Mine is probably sitting at the local depot, but I don't have the time to go pick it up today... :-(



delco714 said:


> ...if didn't just buy a porsche...then maybe I woulda scooped this up...


lol!


----------



## jaspert

Travelller said:


> Congrats! Great photos :-! Am I correct to assume the dial is a dark shade of grey?
> EDIT: Looks like they used the same flat, beveled crystal as with the OVM... well I will see soon enough. Mine is probably sitting at the local depot, but I don't have the time to go pick it up today... :-(


Yes, dark shade of grey. The shade changes with angle of view and the light angle.
I had a OVM in the past and i agree about the crystal being the same.


----------



## jaspert

delco714 said:


> Don't get me wrong, it's beautiful. But I want to love the green, but just can't. I think the light brown wins for me. Nonetheless, enjoy that awesome watch!!
> 
> Also, I'll add that your pics are fantastic and the best so far. Really..better than Steinhart's and is selling the watch..if didn't just buy a porsche...then maybe I woulda scooped this up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


It was a close call between the light brown and green bezel for me. I want a touch of bright colour in my collection and I like the canvas strap so it nudged me to green. I think it will look better once the watch has some patina. Anyway, i would be happy with owning a light brown bezel too.

Enjoy your new ride....


----------



## delco714

jtbr said:


> It was a close call between the light brown and green bezel for me. I want a touch of bright colour in my collection and I like the canvas strap so it nudged me to green. I think it will look better once the watch has some patina. Anyway, i would be happy with owning a light brown bezel too.
> 
> Enjoy your new ride....


I totally get that!!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## howardguitars

When did you order your green bezel? I ordered one about a week ago and have yet to receive a tracking number. Wondering when I might expect delivery if you did not receive any notifications.


----------



## watchninja123

Nice green!!! Is the canvas strap tapered ?!


----------



## jaspert

howardguitars said:


> When did you order your green bezel? I ordered one about a week ago and have yet to receive a tracking number. Wondering when I might expect delivery if you did not receive any notifications.


I ordered on the 8th July, the day it was announced.



ninja123 said:


> Nice green!!! Is the canvas strap tapered ?!


Yes, tapered 22/19mm ( lug/buckle).


----------



## Travelller

howardguitars said:


> When did you order your green bezel? I ordered one about a week ago...


Lol, so you're new to Steinhart, I take it  I ordered mine ONE HOUR after receiving the email and they shipped it with "mud" canvas because they ran out of the green ones... ;-)



jtbr said:


> I ordered on the 8th July, the day it was announced.


Unless you ordered within 10mins of receiving the email my guess is that Steinhart will try to honor (same-day) International orders first, due to the additional shipping time. That's all I can think of considering I ordered mine 1hr after receipt of the email... :think:


----------



## Travelller

Wow, looking good, sir, T4S :-! Agree - ghosting the bezel would put it over the top... b-)



jessemack said:


> ...Who's going to be the first to force ghost their bezel to get rid of that shine??


----------



## Dec1968

jessemack said:


> About 40 minutes in a ziplock bag with a crushed hard boiled egg got some real nice patina started. Who's going to be the first to force ghost their bezel to get rid of that shine??


You know you can take fine sandpaper and wetsand it lightly.

David


----------



## JerylTan

jtbr said:


> I ordered on the 8th July, the day it was announced.
> 
> Yes, tapered 22/19mm ( lug/buckle).


Is the buckle 18mm or 19mm? I thought it was 18mm. If it,s 19mm that,s a pretty odd size.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jaspert

JerylTan said:


> Is the buckle 18mm or 19mm? I thought it was 18mm. If it,s 19mm that,s a pretty odd size.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Let me check the buckle size again when I get home later.

Addition....just checked the buckle...it is 18mm.


----------



## howardguitars

Lol I might as well be. I haven't owned a Steinhart since 2013 if I had to guess. Generally I'm not crazy about anything above 40mm. Which is surprising now that I think about it considering my wrist is 7.5".


----------



## kevtherev

It has arrived!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murdoc370

Here's mine, 6 days of constant wrist time under the belt, patinating (is that a word?) just fine:









Cheers
Dennis


----------



## Travelller

So... this is "mud" ...


----------



## Murdoc370

Hmmmmm..... how does it look in total? Maybe a pic taken outside? Pretty please?

cheers
Dennis


----------



## Travelller

Murdoc370 said:


> Hmmmmm..... how does it look in total?


Sorry, that's all I got for now. Photo(s) taken near a window. I almost always rely on natural lighting.


----------



## coffindodger

that seems to be aging very fast


----------



## coffindodger

so what is the size of the bronze buckle ? is it !8mm ?


----------



## sefrcoko

coffindodger said:


> so what is the size of the bronze buckle ? is it !8mm ?


See post 262...just a few posts back.


----------



## coffindodger

i read its 18mm on the c1 leather but is it also the same buckle on the canvas c2 strap?
Cheers


----------



## Murdoc370

The buckle on the canvas strap is also 18mm.


----------



## VigilantRaven

coffindodger said:


> that seems to be aging very fast


I had a Lüm-Tec Combat Bronze that I wore in the shower to accelerate the process of "patinating". Once it achieved a certain level of patination, it pretty much stayed there. And it achieved that appearance quite rapidly (although, again, I _was_ wearing it in the shower, intentionally).


----------



## watchninja123

VigilantRaven said:


> I had a Lüm-Tec Combat Bronze that I wore in the shower to accelerate the process of "patinating". Once it achieved a certain level of patination, it pretty much stayed there. And it achieved that appearance quite rapidly (although, again, I _was_ wearing it in the shower, intentionally).


Doesn't the soap wash off the patina? I tried washing my bronze with soap and it got shinier lol


----------



## delco714

Murdoc370 said:


> Here's mine, 6 days of constant wrist time under the belt, patinating (is that a word?) just fine:
> 
> View attachment 8882866
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Dennis


That's not organic! No way. My bronze buhr has been worn a few days a week for 13 mo and hasn't developed that!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280

New canvas strap


----------



## delco714

southpaw2280 said:


> New canvas strap
> View attachment 8894154
> 
> View attachment 8894162
> 
> View attachment 8894186


Oh hell yes! Winner winner!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Murdoc370

delco714 said:


> That's not organic! No way. My bronze buhr has been worn a few days a week for 13 mo and hasn't developed that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Nothing done to it except wearing 24/7 (well, actually 24/6 by the time the pic was shot...)

I have to admit though, it was/is kind of hot and humid over here right now, so I am perspiring quite a lot. But that's it. Promised.

EDITED to add: Southpaw's watch doesn't look all that different after all...

If you liked that, you'll love the comparison shot with my Triton Military Bronze:








Cheers 
Dennis


----------



## southpaw2280

Ive only had mine for just over a week. I have worn it maybe 3 times and have definitely noticed a darker patina with nothing forced/added. Of coarse I am in Texas, so the heat and humidity probably helps.


----------



## robw1975

Finally arrived!










Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tavo2311

This thread is killing me as I anxiously await mine. Also wondering if I haven't made the wrong choice with the light brown after seeing all these green bezels...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright

tavo2311 said:


> This thread is killing me as I anxiously await mine. Also wondering if I haven't made the wrong choice with the light brown after seeing all these green bezels...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a mistake. Just a slightly less sexy choice. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub

Tried on all 3 variants and settled on the light brown bezel with leather strap combo. Pity they do not allow buyers to swap straps. Felt the canvas strap to be better quality. This leather strap is too thin and flimsy feeling in my opinion.

Presenting my first bronze watch:








Any leather strap recommendation? One that can use the bronze buckle from Steinhart.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffindodger

How about some nato shots! come on lets see them


----------



## watchninja123

balzebub said:


> Any leather strap recommendation? One that can use the bronze buckle from Steinhart.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Steinhart itself has 22/18 tapered straps for sale. Give it a try. I bought a steinhart vintage brown from a forum member and it is very good quality


----------



## VigilantRaven

ninja123 said:


> Doesn't the soap wash off the patina? I tried washing my bronze with soap and it got shinier lol


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Didn't do it for me on the Lüm-Tec.


----------



## taike

Mild soap will not wash off real patina, which is a chemical bond. A scouring soap like tub powder might.

Conversely, Palmolive can create a patina.


----------



## kingcarlos

Just got the green edition and loving this watch. Unfortunately the canvas strap is too big for my wrist. Anyone has recommendations for alternatives?


----------



## taike

kingcarlos said:


> Just got the green edition and loving this watch. Unfortunately the canvas strap is too big for my wrist. Anyone has recommendations for alternatives?


Just punch some more holes.


----------



## watchninja123

taike said:


> Mild soap will not wash off real patina, which is a chemical bond. A scouring soap like tub powder might.
> 
> Conversely, Palmolive can create a patina.


Haha that's weird. I swear it cleaned off some patina. Maybe i was rubbing it with my hand.


----------



## cpapi

annyone know if the new brass O1 has ceramic bezel or if it will have it in the future?


----------



## kingcarlos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

cpapi said:


> annyone know if the new brass O1 has ceramic bezel or if it will have it in the future?


Well, it's supposed to be bronze, but does seem very brassy. Definitely not CuSn8 and not a ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## Blackdog

Some real world patina.
No artificial methods involved just some honest diving in sea water and 2 weeks of daily wear (one on holiday in Bali).

BTW, excellent diving watch. Very readable and the bezel is a delight to operate.


----------



## maxwinamp

Forced patina using hard boiled egg in zip lock and vinegar + salt fumes in air tight container.


----------



## T3C

maxwinamp said:


> Forced patina using hard boiled egg in zip lock and vinegar + salt fumes in air tight container.


The patina really brought the green on the bezel |>|>|>


----------



## kingcarlos

experimenting with pvd bracelet as I really like the combo of black and yellow but too bad can't find bronze or black end links

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyboy

cpapi, If you meant bronze instead of brass then read on. Last week I sent Steinhart an email asking if the bronze came with a black aluminum or black cermaic bezel (like the O1 Black) and this was their reply:

"we sell the versions of the Bronze the way we present them in the shop, only.
Customizations are not possible, sorry
Viele Grüße,
Best regards,
Judith H. Kuchler
Steinhart Watches GmbH" 

I just bought a used bronze with dark brown bezel. Beautiful watch, but if it had an option to come with the ceramic bezel, I would have ordered that one. One can hope in the future this is offered.
Cheers.


----------



## watchninja123

taike said:


> Well, it's supposed to be bronze, but does seem very brassy. Definitely not CuSn8 and not a ceramic bezel insert.


I agree. I have both brass and cusn8 bronze watches. The ocean bronze is definitely on the brass side.


----------



## coffindodger

nyboy said:


> cpapi, If you meant bronze instead of brass then read on. Last week I sent Steinhart an email asking if the bronze came with a black aluminum or black cermaic bezel (like the O1 Black) and this was their reply:
> 
> "we sell the versions of the Bronze the way we present them in the shop, only.
> Customizations are not possible, sorry
> Viele Grüße,
> Best regards,
> Judith H. Kuchler
> Steinhart Watches GmbH"
> 
> I just bought a used bronze with dark brown bezel. Beautiful watch, but if it had an option to come with the ceramic bezel, I would have ordered that one. One can hope in the future this is offered.
> Cheers.


the 01 ceramic insert should fit ok if you want a black 1


----------



## clarencek

ninja123 said:


> I agree. I have both brass and cusn8 bronze watches. The ocean bronze is definitely on the brass side.


That's been my experience as well. Any LOS treatment, salt water etc doesn't patina the way my cusn8 watches have. 
I'm not sure what bronze this is but it seems closer to Halios aluminum bronze vs cusn8 (gruppo gamma, Vdb, etc.).


----------



## Leopal

Hmm... I was looking for a Bronze watch since a moment, looking at Archimede, Armida and so on... but I think I found the winner!


----------



## Paul December

I found the paper-thin leather strap that it came on very disappointing, so immediately started trying alternatives.
Most just didn't quite go, but then I stumbled across this inexpensive, nicely made one on eBay. Reminds me a lot of of the Hirsch Liberty I once owned, but better finished (and half the price).
Like the leather strap used on Tudor's bronze Black Bay, the stitching doesn't contrast, I think that was key.
Unfortunately I was unable to use the bronze Steinhart buckle, but "cooking" the stainless hardware did warm-it-up to a very close shade of the bronze.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Just ordered the Ocean 1 Bronze (green bezel with canvas strap) from Steinhart auth dealer Gnomon watches. Due to arrive on Wednesday. Can't wait!!


----------



## phlabrooy

Paul December said:


> I found the paper-thin leather strap that it came on very disappointing, so immediately started trying alternatives.
> Most just didn't quite go, but then I stumbled across this inexpensive, nicely made one on eBay. Reminds me a lot of of the Hirsch Liberty I once owned, but better finished (and half the price).
> Like the leather strap used on Tudor's bronze Black Bay, the stitching doesn't contrast, I think that was key.
> Unfortunately I was unable to use the bronze Steinhart buckle, but "cooking" the stainless hardware did warm-it-up to a very close shade of the bronze.


That's a great looking distressed leather strap you have there. Looks a lot better than the original Steinhart one !

Do you mind sharing the link for it ?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## T3C

clarencek said:


> That's been my experience as well. Any LOS treatment, salt water etc doesn't patina the way my cusn8 watches have.
> I'm not sure what bronze this is but it seems closer to Halios aluminum bronze vs cusn8 (gruppo gamma, Vdb, etc.).


Actually LOS does work. I did it on my C1. It does require 10x the concentration as that needed for say gruppo gamma and about 20 minutes of soaking time before it starts to turn red. At this stage, the bronze looks like cusn8 with its slight reddish tone.



T3C said:


> Ordered the C2 but couldnt wait so got the C1 as well
> 
> View attachment 8828890
> 
> 
> Soaked it in LoS to bring out the red in the bronze.


----------



## T3C

Difference between LOS and natural patina


----------



## phlabrooy

T3C said:


> Difference between LOS and natural patina
> 
> View attachment 8930826


Looking good !

Lucky man, you have both !!!

Wear them in good health.

Regards,


----------



## chadwright

The green has arrived. They were nice enough to switch to the rubber strap for me. I'm assuming the rubber has to be cut to be sized, correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul December

phlabrooy said:


> That's a great looking distressed leather strap you have there. Looks a lot better than the original Steinhart one !
> 
> Do you mind sharing the link for it ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,


I don't know if we're allowed to post live links, so I've PMed it to you.


----------



## sscandyman

T3C said:


> Difference between LOS and natural patina


Personally i prefer the natural patina but both look dang good !


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## marc4pt0

I personally like the thin (ish) leather strap that mine came with. But I've got thin wrists so it works for me. 

I'm a little bummed though to see someone get the rubber strap on the green bezel version. I've emailed them twice asking to pick up this strap separately and both times have been told to wait. Sigh. I'm sure they agreed on sending the rubber strap since the green strap is now out of stock (sadly). 

I had a chance to see the green version in person, looks fantastic. Almost made me regret getting the light brown version, but in the end I'm digging my choice. So now I wait until the rubber strap and end links can be sold separately.


----------



## nyboy

chadwright said:


> The green has arrived. They were nice enough to switch to the rubber strap for me. I'm assuming the rubber has to be cut to be sized, correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anybody with experience on the "cut to size" question? Not sure I see an option, but doesn't hurt to ask. 
Cheers


----------



## taike

Yes, rubber needs to be cut to size


----------



## tavo2311

nyboy said:


> Anybody with experience on the "cut to size" question? Not sure I see an option, but doesn't hurt to ask.
> Cheers


Yeah. I had to cut the rubber strap for my titanium. One of the drawbacks to such a nice comfortable strap such as it is. If I get fat or want to sell...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright

nyboy said:


> Anybody with experience on the "cut to size" question? Not sure I see an option, but doesn't hurt to ask.
> Cheers


I ended up having a jeweler here cut it. Probably could have done it myself, but I really didn't want to mess this one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright

marc4pt0 said:


> I personally like the thin (ish) leather strap that mine came with. But I've got thin wrists so it works for me.
> 
> I'm a little bummed though to see someone get the rubber strap on the green bezel version. I've emailed them twice asking to pick up this strap separately and both times have been told to wait. Sigh. I'm sure they agreed on sending the rubber strap since the green strap is now out of stock (sadly).
> 
> I had a chance to see the green version in person, looks fantastic. Almost made me regret getting the light brown version, but in the end I'm digging my choice. So now I wait until the rubber strap and end links can be sold separately.


When I ordered mine I asked in the comments section if it was possible to get the rubber on green. Never received a reply but it showed up on rubber. I'll probably order the canvas if they ever sell it separately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Patrick7813

nyboy said:


> Anybody with experience on the "cut to size" question? Not sure I see an option, but doesn't hurt to ask.
> Cheers


Found these instructions in a picture in a previous post in the Steinhart forum. It's what I followed without issue, just takes multiple steps (to be on the safe side). The old adage "measure twice, cut once" applies. Hope it helps.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Mine just came in the mail today!!


----------



## Travelller

Murdoc370 said:


> ... how does it look in total?


This time on the wrist...


----------



## nyboy

Travelller said:


> This time on the wrist...


Late last year when my 30+ year old Seiko started having issues, I started looking for a replacement. Purchased a SKX009, and then saw a Squale 1521 Heritage. Brown bezel, black dial and thought this is the one. Then Steinhart comes into view, and the recent release of the bronze with the three options. Looks like there is no option now. I wonder what these will be worth in 30 years.


----------



## taike

Not sure what you mean, as all three options are still available for order, although green will not be shipped for another couple weeks. Value in 30 years shouldn't really be a consideration for affordable pieces like these.


----------



## tekong

I ordered 2.daya after the launch, still waiting for it, green bezel. Insert and the bronze marine officer

Wearing this to ease the pain of. Waiting...










To know something, u have to be prepared to get dirty, knowledge comes at a price


----------



## balzebub

taike said:


> Yes, rubber needs to be cut to size


Any one knows what is the smallest wrist size that the rubber strap can fit?


----------



## Lezzare




----------



## delco714

Lezzare said:


> View attachment 8957834


Panache!! Love it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

taike said:


> Not sure what you mean, as all three options are still available for order, although green will not be shipped for another couple weeks. Value in 30 years shouldn't really be a consideration for affordable pieces like these.


I think that he just meant that now with the three Ocean 1 Bronze offerings that there is no other option for him (ie...no need to look around further - he's getting one for sure).


----------



## nyboy

taike said:


> Not sure what you mean, as all three options are still available for order, although green will not be shipped for another couple weeks. Value in 30 years shouldn't really be a consideration for affordable pieces like these.


Guess I could have been more clear in that "no option" statement. The intent was to suggest I may need to have one of each version. I already own the one with the dark brown bezel. And as I eventually leave these watches to my children, as I will, it would be appropriate to help them understand that they are not disposable as are a lot of things today - cellphones as an example. 
Cheers


----------



## Travelller




----------



## tekong

This waiting is really testing me....... Wearing this to ease the pain










To know something, u have to be prepared to get dirty, knowledge comes at a price


----------



## Travelller

Dat dial... \m/


----------



## chrisssss

Received my Ocean 1 Bronze last week, really happy with it so far! I really like the side profile view with the groove running down the centre of the rubber strap, it makes the watch set up look quite modern I think.

















This is the second Steinhart I have purchased in the space of a year (other one was an Ocean 1 Green), I love the style and the quality of these watches and I feel the bronze and the green are very different (obviously) and the two purchases were warranted!


----------



## sondthvtc

Ahh, It gave me a hear attack, the color combination among the bezel, case and dial is so so awesome



Travelller said:


>


----------



## Travelller




----------



## drinput

Hi everybody!

Owners of Dark Brown/black rubber strap version of this beauty, could you please make some images as the patina gets evolved? I'm dreaming about this version, but I concerned about how this setup looking in some time-span. 

As the images shown, this black/bronze color setting is looking cool as the case is bright yellow - in my opininon. Some owner sent some pictures about C1/C2 versions with patina, but I'm curious about the third one too. 

Thank you!
David


----------



## Tom_ZG

On the new steinhart site it says that dial markers are c3 lume while hour and minute hand are old radium superluminova. 

This does not sound right - can bronze owners say is there a difference between lumes? 

DIAL & HAND

Dial grey metalicSuper Luminova C3hour and minute Superluminova " old Radium "central second hand

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Tom_ZG said:


> On the new steinhart site it says that dial markers are c3 lume while hour and minute hand are old radium superluminova.
> This does not sound right - can bronze owners say is there a difference between lumes?
> DIAL & HAND Dial grey metalicSuper Luminova C3hour and minute Superluminova " old Radium "central second hand


Their description is incorrect. My photo shows the true colors. The markers are slightly greener than the hands...
...but that could simply be a matter of the number of coatings, not sure... :think:
One thing is for certain - the [charged] lume of the hands is MUCH brighter than the lume of the dial markers.










And here are examples of what Steinhart calls "old radium":


----------



## balzebub

Anyone knows how small a wrist the rubber strap with endlinks from Steinhart will fit?

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

drinput said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Owners of Dark Brown/black rubber strap version of this beauty, could you please make some images as the patina gets evolved? I'm dreaming about this version, but I concerned about how this setup looking in some time-span.
> 
> As the images shown, this black/bronze color setting is looking cool as the case is bright yellow - in my opininon. Some owner sent some pictures about C1/C2 versions with patina, but I'm curious about the third one too.
> 
> Thank you!
> David


I have a dark brown. It was my favorite color scheme. I don't run it on black rubber though I have it on canvas.


----------



## taike

balzebub said:


> Anyone knows how small a wrist the rubber strap with endlinks from Steinhart will fit?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


What size are you looking for it to fit?


----------



## Blackdog

Patina update (natural process).

After almost 3 weeks of beach life, real diving, swimming in the sea and pool the patina has stabilised to this.

There's some darkening and just a hint of green in some crevices (like between the crown and guards), but the most noticeable change is the loss of the shiny gloss in favour of a uniform satin sheen.

I'm very satisfied with the evolution.


----------



## Blackdog

drinput said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Owners of Dark Brown/black rubber strap version of this beauty, could you please make some images as the patina gets evolved? I'm dreaming about this version, but I concerned about how this setup looking in some time-span.
> 
> As the images shown, this black/bronze color setting is looking cool as the case is bright yellow - in my opininon. Some owner sent some pictures about C1/C2 versions with patina, but I'm curious about the third one too.
> 
> Thank you!
> David


Mine is the dark brown version. See my previous post with the patina update.

I'm not wearing it on the stock rubber/endlinks band because I don't quite feel it fits me well. Unless you set it really tight on the wrist, the spring-back action of the rubber makes the small links adopt some funny positions. Maybe the issue is the straight lugs or my wrist is not large enough (7.4").

Additionally, I need to be able to adjust the fit from bare wrist to over a wetsuit on the fly. For this use there's nothing like a standard bucle. As you can see I've been wearing mine on an Isofrane.

Still rubber and still black, so it might help you with the looks question.


----------



## delco714

Blackdog said:


> Patina update (natural process).
> 
> After almost 3 weeks of beach life, real diving, swimming in the sea and pool the patina has stabilised to this.
> 
> There's some darkening and just a hint of green in some crevices (like between the crown and guards), but the most noticeable change is the loss of the shiny gloss in favour of a uniform satin sheen.
> 
> I'm very satisfied with the evolution.


PHENOMENAL

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## nyboy

drinput said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Owners of Dark Brown/black rubber strap version of this beauty, could you please make some images as the patina gets evolved? I'm dreaming about this version, but I concerned about how this setup looking in some time-span.
> 
> As the images shown, this black/bronze color setting is looking cool as the case is bright yellow - in my opininon. Some owner sent some pictures about C1/C2 versions with patina, but I'm curious about the third one too.
> 
> Thank you!
> David


This hasn't been around that long, but the previous owner used a some egg do-hicky method to expedite patina. Looks like it wore off some of the "new". I wasn't concerned either way, just happy he sold it to me. The strap came from Gnomon with my OVM LE. Thought i'd give it a try.
Cheers.


----------



## jessemack

nyboy said:


> View attachment 9030177
> 
> 
> This hasn't been around that long, but the previous owner used a some egg do-hicky method to expedite patina. Looks like it wore off some of the "new". I wasn't concerned either way, just happy he sold it to me. The strap came from Gnomon with my OVM LE. Thought i'd give it a try.
> Cheers.


Enjoy the watch!! Only a few eggs were damaged in the process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## nyboy

jessemack said:


> Enjoy the watch!! Only a few eggs were damaged in the process.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wearing it now with an Italian leather strap instead of the NATO. This watch has different moods, light dependent, and can fool the eye. Kind of like my wife but quiet.
Cheers


----------



## tekong

Enjoying this setup



















old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## sscandyman

That combo looks pretty friggin sharp !


----------



## tekong

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## James_

Ordered an Ocean 1 bronze today. The faded bezel with leather strap version.


----------



## James_

Would any of you wear the O1B with patina as a dress watch?

It'll be my only watch and I'm wondering how versatile it could be.


----------



## sscandyman

I imagine with a nice leather strap it would be no more out of place than any other Sub or homage


----------



## nyboy

James_ said:


> Would any of you wear the O1B with patina as a dress watch?
> 
> It'll be my only watch and I'm wondering how versatile it could be.


Yeah, I'd wear mine (dark brown bezel) anywhere with a nice leather strap. It would be a visual reminder that I could soon change into some comfortable clothing and pop a cold one........
Cheers


----------



## tekong

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Travelller

O1B on duty today... ;-)


----------



## James_

Still waiting on mine being shipped. Ordered Monday early afternoons.


----------



## kevtherev

What a great watch!


----------



## VigilantRaven

Can someone confirm if the canvas strap uses an 18mm buckle (and whether the buckle is a bronze-colored stainless steel or bronze)? 

Thanks!


----------



## taike

VigilantRaven said:


> Can someone confirm if the canvas strap uses an 18mm buckle (and whether the buckle is a bronze-colored stainless steel or bronze)?
> 
> Thanks!


18mm bronze


----------



## Watchfreek

taike said:


> 18mm bronze......


....colored stainless steel. It says so on the bottom of the buckle....


----------



## taike

Watchfreek said:


> ....colored stainless steel. It says so on the bottom of the buckle....


That's the clasp on the rubber


----------



## Watchfreek

taike said:


> That's the clasp on the rubber


Oh sorry, I'm now using the deployant after I changed to a leather strap that is the same 22/18mm taper as the canvas. The deployant is the same finishing as the rubber's buckle. The supplied pin buckle is solid bronze. My bad!


----------



## tekong

After a few days of pokemon hunting





































old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Bill Sohne

*Ocean one bronze Black rubber strap... How long is it? What size wrist will it fit?*

Hi Everyone

quick question , on the black rubber strap w bronze end pieces how big of a wrist will it fit uncut in the longest setting? I have a 8 inch wrist .

thanks
bill


----------



## sscandyman

*Re: Ocean one bronze Black rubber strap... How long is it? What size wrist will it fit?*

I have an 8" wrist as well and i had to trim the rubber a few " notches" before it would fit so you're good


----------



## nyboy

tekong said:


> After a few days of pokemon hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


Looks like a little patina came to visit.


----------



## mobileman

I ordered the dark brown 3 days ago. Still waiting for shipping information. My order does say this is a preorder. Are they currently out of stock? Current experience from others?


----------



## Blackdog

I received today (24/08) the shipping notification of an order I placed on the 19/08 (for a bronze buckle). They seem to be a bit slow in the processing of the orders, probably due to the new web site deployment, the summer holiday period, or both. 

But if the watch you chose is flagged as "preorder" it is very likely that the watch is not in stock at this time, so you'll have to wait a few more days...


----------



## chadwright

I love this watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nyboy

chadwright said:


> I love this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The "apple of your eye"? I couldn't resist.....


----------



## VigilantRaven

So the buckle on the canvas strap is most definitely bronze. Although I'm pretty sure it's not the same alloy (not the end of the world).

Patina forced using Heinz apple cider vinegar (that I've had for two years and originally bought to dissuade my then-puppy from chewing on the furniture... but she liked the taste, so it did not have the intended effect and has therefore sat unused ever since) and freshly ground Mediterranean sea salt (because that's what I found in the kitchen, probably my roommate's or maybe it belonged to a roommate long gone).

Watch (and buckle) is on a Crown & Buckle Black Label strap.



mobileman said:


> I ordered the dark brown 3 days ago. Still waiting for shipping information. My order does say this is a preorder. Are they currently out of stock? Current experience from others?


28JUL: Ordered my watch (green, see above). 
1AUG: Notification of order received. 
8AUG: Apology for delay in shipping due to greater than normal quantity of orders, notice of shortage of green canvas straps - that watch will ship with brown canvas strap, with the green to follow-on at a later date. 
9AUG: Shipping confirmation.


----------



## watchninja123

I waited 3 weeks for mine to arrive when it first got released because they were waiting on the green bezel. In my opinion I think the brown convas goes better with the green version. I got the green strap and took it off after 1 day.


----------



## Full of Days

brown canvas all the way


----------



## chadwright

ninja123 said:


> I waited 3 weeks for mine to arrive when it first got released because they were waiting on the green bezel. In my opinion I think the brown convas goes better with the green version. I got the green strap and took it off after 1 day.


You have any interest in selling the green canvas strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

chadwright said:


> You have any interest in selling the green canvas strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hello buddy

At this moment I have not thought about selling it. Thanks for the interest tho

Cheers


----------



## kingcarlos

Got my strap from combat straps as the oem ones are too big for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu

All these pics convinced me that green was the one for me, and they're back in stock! 

Got confirmation yesterday, should be halfway here from Germany now...damn waiting game.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

WhiteRain said:


> ...green was the one for me, and they're back in stock! Got confirmation yesterday...


My green strap was shipped out on Wed. |>


----------



## WhatATool

Has anyone noticed how quickly the patina starts to form on the bronze? I'm very interested in the bronze material for the patina...


----------



## coffindodger

mine too


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## zaratsu

The color on that strap really suits! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

n1ko:
Baaaad to da bone.
Never understood why I've never bought a bronzie?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## nyboy

WhatATool said:


> Has anyone noticed how quickly the patina starts to form on the bronze? I'm very interested in the bronze material for the patina...


A little over a week ago or so another member asked about the "green" on the bronze. I responded that my bronze with the dark brown bezel hadn't developed any, but yesterday upon closer inspection, I saw some. Not much, just the beginnings and along with it came an overall darkening of the case. Kinda cool actually that the newness of the watch was no longer. The bezel and crystal still look brand new.
Cheers


----------



## boatswain

Looks sharp gentlemen!

I admit I am intrigued. I have always liked the specs and value packed into a Steinhart but never found one that tempted me until the titanium 500 reminded me of Steinhart. 

I like the look of this one and a bronze watch would be a great addition into my collection next. There is a lot to like in this package!

One thing that has held me back from the ocean 1 series is the notorious flat lugs. I have a 6.75" flatish I suppose wrist. I can pull off an armida a2, Scurfa silicon, magrette 44mm. But those are maxing me out without looking silly. Just wondering if anyone here has a similar wrist and can comment? 
What is the lug to lug length?
Does the case back settle/nestle in to the wrist or sit on top? I have a bathys where the case back is relatively thin but doesn't settle into the wrist so it rides higher and flatter. My deep blue has a thick case back but it disappears into my wrist and sits nicely. I wear my watches fairly snug. 

The bottom of my armida a2 is pretty flat as well though the upper profile of the lug curves more so I wonder how it compares? Anyone have both?

I am happy to share any wrist shots with the watches I have if it helps. 

Any more shots of the stock rubber? I think I like the dark brown and probably would wear it in the oem rubber or some BC strap. 

Seems that hand lume is good but the dial is weakish. Is that a fair assessment?

Thanks as always for sharing and enabling. Not too many pics of this watch out there, so pile them on!


----------



## Travelller

boatswain said:


> ...One thing that has held me back from the ocean 1 series is the notorious flat lugs ... Does the case back settle on to the wrist or sit on top? ... Seems that hand lume is good but the dial is weakish. Is that a fair assessment?


"Settle back" - I'm not even sure what that means but besides sheer thickness, I think it's the lug-geometry that will help to hide thickness. As you pointed out, this Ocean is no different and has the same flat lugs. In fact, it is identical to the OVM.

The lume of the hands (as well as the 12 o'clock marker) rivals my PAMs. Stuff is briiiight. The numerals and thinner 5min markers not so much. I think it's question of quantity (# of layers) more than anything, although I would say the latter elements have a slightly greener tone _(hence, maybe a slight different mix of Super-LumiNova and additional coloring.)._ Just take a look at my macro a dozen posts or so above for a color-accurate macro.


----------



## Sixracer

VigilantRaven said:


> Patina forced using Heinz apple cider vinegar (that I've had for two years and originally bought to dissuade my then-puppy from chewing on the furniture... but she liked the taste, so it did not have the intended effect and has therefore sat unused ever since) and freshly ground Mediterranean sea salt


That is my preferred recipe!


----------



## thomisking

Where did you find the band? That's the perfect combination. 


Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 9238106


----------



## sscandyman

Yeah , I REALLY like that bund with that watch


----------



## Murdoc370

Yes, I do like this "bund" band very much, too! @Craustin1, do you mind to share the source of that strap with us?

cheers
Dennis


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Tom_ZG

I still can decide which version to get 
Have already rubber strap so dont need it and csn choose any version. 

Choices choices


----------



## Craustin1

That one was made by OPStraps, they are custom made, and at really good prices relative to custom straps. You can reach Manuel at [email protected]

Here are a couple others he has made for me.











































Murdoc370 said:


> Yes, I do like this "bund" band very much, too! @Craustin1, do you mind to share the source of that strap with us?
> 
> cheers
> Dennis


----------



## Craustin1

Same bund strap on a now gone non Steinhart watch, plus one more strap.









More OPstraps


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Murdoc370

These pics are great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dr_Gonzo

I'm so glad I found this thread, I had no idea Steinhart had introduced this watch! I have been drooling over and trying to figure out how I could afford the Oris Carl Brashear but, I'm really digging this watch at a fraction of the cost. One of the biggest sellers for me, besides the bronze bezel, on the Oris is the blue dial. 

Has anyone messed with putting a blue O1 bezel on this watch? I think it would really pop with the burst grey dial. 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Red PeeKay

Robocaspar said:


> Green bezel ordered! Waiting to hear back from Steinhart if they will swap out the canvas for the brown leather strap


Were they able to swap out the canvas for the brown leather strap Robocaspar?? I like the canva, however it's a bit "casual" for wearing with suits etc. I actually would like the brown leather as an additional strap. Has anyone ordered this as an extra?


----------



## azigman

OK, I am now almost a week into ownership and will post a few images. I live about 5-6 miles from the Pacific Ocean in Southern CA so I get the influence of the Marine Layer frequently. By leaving the Ocean One Bronze by my bedroom window at night, the Patina begins to develop almost immediately. It is not too dramatic on this watch but certainly, it no longer looks like a new gold watch.

I set it when it arrived and after six plus days it has lost 21 seconds. I would prefer if it had gained that amount but 3.5 sec. per day is not too shabby.

My only disappointment was with the lack of communications and the problems with getting the watch through customs due to issues that originated with Steinhart. That was a PITA but Fedex helped resolve it along with my having to fill out additional paper work. This is the second Steinhart watch I have purchased and although they make a great watch at a great price, I really hate having to deal with them compared to every other company I have purchased watches from. Watch is five star, communications one star. Fortunately, once the watch is on your wrist, you forget the pain of dealing with them. I just hope I never have to return a watch to Steinhart.

Now for the images including a bunch of macro shots:


















































Would I order from Steinhart again? Ask me in a couple of months but probably yes.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## Alden

That is a really beautiful watch. I'm thinking about one for myself, probably around the holidays. 

The bronze they use is supposedly an aluminum alloy, the same one used for boat props, so it's a very hard bronze and it won't get an extremely dark brown patina, which I think is a good thing.


----------



## thatguy7778

What I would give for an Ocean One Bronze with a brown dial similar to the BB Bronze.


----------



## boatswain

Nice shots AZ. Congratulations. Any chance of a wrist shot or two? I go back and forth wondering if I can pull off the lugs or not. 

Anyone with the rubber strap able to say how thick it is?

Trying to figure out how to "justify" this one. But can't seem to find any of my collection expendable.


----------



## coffindodger

just bought the green strap to go with my c2 green as mine came from gnomon with the brown canvas strap. Bought the light brown bezel as i thought they would go better together.
Now changed my mind and keeping it all green.


----------



## azigman

boatswain said:


> Nice shots AZ. Congratulations. Any chance of a wrist shot or two? I go back and forth wondering if I can pull off the lugs or not.
> 
> Anyone with the rubber strap able to say how thick it is?
> 
> Trying to figure out how to "justify" this one. But can't seem to find any of my collection expendable.


As per request, one wrist shot. May not be too helpful due to it being shot with my iPhone and rather close so perspective plus angle does not give much info. However, it is comfortable for me on my 6 3/4 in. wrist. Of course I already knew it would work out since I have the Ocean Black DLC which is now a couple of years old and frequently worn.















Hope this helps.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## boatswain

Thanks AZ. Looking good.

I have the same size wrist or a bit bigger so that helps that it works for you.

Don't want to be too needy but any chance of a shot showing the case profile on your wrist like this




























That's me with a Scurfa silicon that has similar specs and angular case but with more curved lugs. Lug to lug is 51.5mm I think.

As always people's efforts are much appreciated in sharing their experiences and pics. It's a trick buying watches sight unseen so this community is incredibly helpful.

Thanks guys!


----------



## marc4pt0

Been waiting to get the rubber bracelet/lug combo for a bit, and now that they're being sold separately I finally scored. Didn't know they were pleasantly scented as well!
Here we are on the rooftop in Chicago


----------



## boatswain

That looks great!

I am toying with selling off a Bathys and Scurfa to pick one of these up. 

Anyone know when the dark brown is supposed to be back in stock?


----------



## marc4pt0

That last pic I posted is with the light brown bezel, for what it's worth


----------



## BrandonR

I just picked up one of these used from the forum with the light brown bezel. It comes with a brown Nato, which is a great match, but I am also looking at picking up a canvas strap. I know Steinhart sells the green ones, but I was thinking something brownish would look good. Then I came across this canvas strap and it is a light khaki. Any opinions as to how you think it would look with the light brown bezel? I am afraid it may be too light, but it is hard to picture. Obviously I would swap on a 22mm Steinhart bronze buckle.


----------



## T3C

The white balance was quite tricky. This was closest to what I think it would look like in daylight.

Personally, I'm not too hot about the combo.


----------



## Craustin1

Pic not showing up..


----------



## mjmurphy926

Patina starting to come in:


----------



## BrandonR

T3C said:


> The white balance was quite tricky. This was closest to what I think it would look like in daylight.
> 
> Personally, I'm not too hot about the combo.


I assume you photoshopped the strap I questioned? If so, the pic isn't showing up...I'd love to see it! A big thanks in advance!


----------



## BrandonR

mjmurphy926 said:


> Patina starting to come in:
> View attachment 9436618


Looks great...what strap is that?


----------



## mjmurphy926

BrandonR said:


> Looks great...what strap is that?


Thanks. It's an old Alfa strap I got from eBay a couple years ago. They used to be all over eBay, but there are very few there now and none in this particular color. I actually have a couple Steinhart Military straps coming that I hope to replace this strap with.

These are the straps I have coming:


----------



## T3C

BrandonR said:


> I assume you photoshopped the strap I questioned? If so, the pic isn't showing up...I'd love to see it! A big thanks in advance!


Trying again. Off and on I have this problem with this website not showing the uploaded pic 

It isnt photoshopped.










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR

T3C said:


> Trying again. Off and on I have this problem with this website not showing the uploaded pic
> 
> It isnt photoshopped.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks, that helps a lot. The strap color may blend into the case too much. I'll probably stick with a darker brown.


----------



## T3C

BrandonR said:


> Thanks, that helps a lot. The strap color may blend into the case too much. I'll probably stick with a darker brown.


Yup I dont like this combo as well

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianC73

Hello all. Having pored over this thread and lingered over the many fine pictures I've ordered a light brown version which is on it's way to me in the UK as we speak. It will be my first bronze watch and I'm looking forward to receiving it.

I was really struggling to choose between this and the Halios Tropik Bronze. So I ordered both. Ooops!


----------



## mjmurphy926

So, I dropped my new bronze on asphalt about a week after I got it and put a huge ding on one of the lugs...I know...I know. But, I think I saved it. I'm probably going to buy another one, but now I have a unique watch that is like no other.


----------



## rrrrrlll

mjmurphy926 said:


> So, I dropped my new bronze on asphalt about a week after I got it and put a huge ding on one of the lugs...I know...I know. But, I think I saved it. I'm probably going to buy another one, but now I have a unique watch that is like no other.
> 
> View attachment 9494194


looks good. What case is that? A regular SS and you brushed it?


----------



## Riker

rrrrrlll, that'll be the Bronze Ocean in mjmurphy's pics....



rrrrrlll said:


> looks good. What case is that? A regular SS and you brushed it?


----------



## rrrrrlll

Riker said:


> rrrrrlll, that'll be the Bronze Ocean in mjmurphy's pics....


Interesting, the yellow color on the case are almost gone. I had thought about it is the white balance of the photo. But the bezel insert still show good yellow.


----------



## mjmurphy926

rrrrrlll said:


> Interesting, the yellow color on the case are almost gone. I had thought about it is the white balance of the photo. But the bezel insert still show good yellow.


As Riker said, it is the bronze case. The work I did was to reshape the ends of the lugs to remove a giant ding on the top left lug that was the result of dropping the watch onto an asphalt parking lot. I was actually pretty lucky that the lug damage was the only visible damage to the case. The lugs ended up just a tad shorter an much more rounded than the stock lugs.

The color is due to forced patina via red wine vinegar fume bath (about 1 hour) to get the raw bronze of the sanded lugs to more closely match the rest of the watch which was starting to develop a nice natural patina. It ended up darkening the entire watch a bit, but I'm pretty happy with the end results.

I wish I would have taken a picture of the dinged lug before I started working on it, but I didn't think about it at the time.

Here is a comparison of the watch before the ding and after I modded it.

Before:








After:








And here is is a profile shot that shows the modified lugs from the side:


----------



## rrrrrlll

Thank you for the explanation. And you managed to match the surface finish with the rest of the watch. Good job.


----------



## rrrrrlll

Just browsing though the previous posts. It is interesting that seem Steinhart is using different bronze on different models. To my eye, the yellow on this Ocean Bronze it is between common brass and bronze. I don't have another bronze watch to compare. Does any one have another brand of bronze watch that the color is similar to the ocean bronze? Just curious.

I quickly grab a few items in the copper family to make a shot. Most are from Kickstarter projects. The watch is brass. The icosahedron is bronze. The pen is brass and copper.


----------



## BrandonR

rrrrrlll said:


> Just browsing though the previous posts. It is interesting that seem Steinhart is using different bronze on different models. To my eye, the yellow on this Ocean Bronze it is between common brass and bronze. I don't have another bronze watch to compare. Does any one have another brand of bronze watch that the color is similar to the ocean bronze? Just curious.
> 
> I quickly grab a few items in the copper family to make a shot. Most are from Kickstarter projects. The watch is brass. The icosahedron is bronze. The pen is brass and copper.
> 
> View attachment 9501194


Cool picture, are those pens available for purchase?


----------



## rrrrrlll

BrandonR said:


> Cool picture, are those pens available for purchase?


Yes, they call the mechanism "bolt action". It easy to search together with the keyword "brass".


----------



## mjmurphy926

rrrrrlll said:


> Just browsing though the previous posts. It is interesting that seem Steinhart is using different bronze on different models. To my eye, the yellow on this Ocean Bronze it is between common brass and bronze. I don't have another bronze watch to compare. Does any one have another brand of bronze watch that the color is similar to the ocean bronze? Just curious.


My guess is that the Ocean One bronze is constructed of Aluminum bronze. This is purely speculation based on other aluminum bronze watches (Tudor Black Bay, mainly) I've seen and their described characteristics. I don't have any other bronze watches, but I do have an Armida A7 brass and I can tell the difference between the two watches material. I agree that the color of the Ocean One appears to be somewhere between brass and CuSn8, which is what most boutique bronze divers are made of.

Here is a comparison picture of the Steinhart and Armida:








The Armida is yellower to my eye in the picture and maybe even more so in person.


----------



## marc4pt0

rrrrrlll said:


> Just browsing though the previous posts. It is interesting that seem Steinhart is using different bronze on different models. To my eye, the yellow on this Ocean Bronze it is between common brass and bronze. I don't have another bronze watch to compare. Does any one have another brand of bronze watch that the color is similar to the ocean bronze? Just curious.
> 
> I quickly grab a few items in the copper family to make a shot. Most are from Kickstarter projects. The watch is brass. The icosahedron is bronze. The pen is brass and copper.
> 
> View attachment 9501194


What bracelet are you using here? Looks sharp.

Here's mine on a DLC I just received from Steinhart. Thinking about adding the bronze deployment clasp to the combo as well.


----------



## rrrrrlll

marc4pt0 said:


> What bracelet are you using here? Looks sharp.
> 
> Here's mine on a DLC I just received from Steinhart. Thinking about adding the bronze deployment clasp to the combo as well.


That is the Titanium bracelet from OT500. But titanium is lighter, this combination make the watch a bit head heavy.

My Ocean Bronze is the dark brown version, which come with the rubber strap with "bronze" clasp. The clasp is stamped "stainless steel" on it. And it didn't patina at all. It force me to find another bracelet.

BTW, is there any bronze bracelet in the market? seem I can't see any from search.


----------



## rrrrrlll

mjmurphy926 said:


> My guess is that the Ocean One bronze is constructed of Aluminum bronze. This is purely speculation based on other aluminum bronze watches (Tudor Black Bay, mainly) I've seen and their described characteristics. I don't have any other bronze watches, but I do have an Armida A7 brass and I can tell the difference between the two watches material. I agree that the color of the Ocean One appears to be somewhere between brass and CuSn8, which is what most boutique bronze divers are made of.


I have no knowledge on that. But I may also guess there are many grades of CuSn8 that look different.


----------



## marc4pt0

I thought that was the titanium one. I really like the look of that. 

I've also searched for a bronze bracelet but without success. I did find a bronze like stainless steel mesh, but I didn't get it.


----------



## Murdoc370

rrrrrlll said:


> That is the Titanium bracelet from OT500. But titanium is lighter, this combination make the watch a bit head heavy.
> 
> My Ocean Bronze is the dark brown version, which come with the rubber strap with "bronze" clasp. The clasp is stamped "stainless steel" on it. And it didn't patina at all. It force me to find another bracelet.
> 
> BTW, is there any bronze bracelet in the market? seem I can't see any from search.


As mentioned, the reason for the clasp being stainless steel is the same why there are no Bronze bracelets: The direct contact of bronze to the skin in such a large aera would lead to intense discoloring of the skin, plus possible tolerance/health issues. Same reason why the back of bronze watches are made of stainless steel or titanium (you may know that the Tudor Bronze even has a PVD'd steel back to match the color of patinated bronze).

The buckle on the Steinhart canvas straps is "real" Bronze though; it patinas well, but even the small aeras where it directly touches the wrist lead to black spots on my skin until patina had formed.

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## coffindodger

Now finally bought the green canvass as mine came with the brown


----------



## coffindodger

time for an update on the patina guys


----------



## southpaw2280

Mine has developed a bit of a brownish patina. I forced it along using apple cider vinegar. It has not changed much since, but I like it.


----------



## Murdoc370

That's my Ocean Bronze before, during and after the change to the light brown inlay:


























Not that much patina ( I have to admit though I removed beginning patina a few times), but you see it's aging well. Here it is on the new original Steinhart leather strap:









Cheers

Dennis


----------



## balzebub

Not much patina, just a darkening of the bronze..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

southpaw2280 said:


> Mine has developed a bit of a brownish patina. I forced it along using apple cider vinegar. It has not changed much since, but I like it.
> 
> View attachment 9522874
> 
> View attachment 9522882


Best pics yet..sealed the deal if I get one it will be the light Brown bezel!

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280

delco714 said:


> Best pics yet..sealed the deal if I get one it will be the light Brown bezel!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## thomisking

southpaw2280 said:


> View attachment 9314658


I love this combination. Where did you find the zulu?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280

thomisking said:


> I love this combination. Where did you find the zulu?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


That zulu is from cheapestnatostraps


----------



## Baldrick

Nice pics everyone - got to say, though, this case with a deep navy blue dial (akin to the Oris Carl Brashear) and bezel would be a must-buy - not the bright blue of the Ocean One Blue, but a much darker, more subtle dial. One can hope!


----------



## ResidentR

Ordered mine last night - can't wait for them to come back into stock. Wonderful looking piece for an amazing price. Hoping to use this as a watch that fits in both casual and in dressier settings. I love the colors and look - honest as to what material it is with it's own unique properties, which I prefer to trying to find a gold plated or filled watch.


----------



## azigman

Mine arrived a little over a month ago. Letting Patina develop naturally. I live about 5-6 miles from the ocean and we frequently get the influence from there with overcast (May gray, June gloom, etc.). I leave the watch by an open window at night so that may accelerate the process a bit.

Watch loses 2-3 sec per day. I would prefer that it gained that much but really can't complain about that degree of accuracy. My Ocean Black gains about 2-3 sec per day and if I were to keep it on at night it would probably be dead on. With the exception of the ordering and shipping process with Steinhart, I do love their watches. |>







































Be well,

AZ


----------



## mjmurphy926

After trying all bezel insert colors and many, many straps. I think I have found my favorite combo:

















I know the green and light brown bezels are the most popular, but I just love this dark brown bezel/dark green strap combo. I originally bought the strap to use with the green bezel, but I really love how the brown accent stitching works with the dark brown bezel.


----------



## watchninja123

Do u have pictures of every possible strap combo?lol


----------



## mjmurphy926

ninja123 said:


> Do u have pictures of every possible strap combo?lol


LOL...no, sorry.


----------



## marc4pt0

Think it looks sharp!
And it sounds like you _need _ to sell the other brown leather Steinhart strap. I just happen to be in the market for one, just saying...


----------



## mjmurphy926

marc4pt0 said:


> Think it looks sharp!
> And it sounds like you _need _ to sell the other brown leather Steinhart strap. I just happen to be in the market for one, just saying...


Thanks. I'm keeping the brown straps though. Just order one from Steinhart. Just like their watches, their straps are a great value. Just under $30 USD shipped. Of course, that's without buckle.


----------



## erikclabaugh

mjmurphy926 said:


> After trying all bezel insert colors and many, many straps. I think I have found my favorite combo:
> 
> View attachment 9614818
> 
> 
> View attachment 9614346
> 
> 
> I know the green and light brown bezels are the most popular, but I just love this dark brown bezel/dark green strap combo. I originally bought the strap to use with the green bezel, but I really love how the brown accent stitching works with the dark brown bezel.


Great combo! I didn't realize that Steinhart would sell the bezels independent of the watches. You've inspired me!


----------



## iwantone

These things are beautiful. Need to sell my Armida Brass to buy one of these


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## thomisking

southpaw2280 said:


> View attachment 9696274
> 
> View attachment 9696290


Southpaw, what color is that strap? I like the combination, but haven't been able to pull the trigger on a bronze yet. You're pushing me in the right direction.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280

thomisking said:


> Southpaw, what color is that strap? I like the combination, but haven't been able to pull the trigger on a bronze yet. You're pushing me in the right direction.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


It's olive green


----------



## tekong

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

niko:
The perfect description of the word "Stunning" IMHO.
Keep the Forum posted on your likes.
How could there be any dislikes? Oh BTW I wish I could
have clicked multiple "Likes".

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Watchfreek

Love the BB bronze style NATO 👍. Pity the hardware can't be matched though. I also went for a bit of a BB bronze inspiration with a simple distressed brown leather strap today (err well, loosely anyway 😊)


----------



## ResidentR

This watch continues to blow me away. I can't remember the last time I set the time, but after at least 3 or 4 days it hasn't lost or gained a second according to time.gov.


----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## rrrrrlll

Interesting... is it modded from a normal strap ?


----------



## Watchfreek

Yup. Just made the cutout myself.


----------



## phatning

I'm torn between this and GMT-O1... Then within the bronze, I'm wavering between green or dark brown bezel.

Will the bronze finish become duller (less goldish) over time, i.e. patina?

Thanks!


----------



## phatning

Never mind. Browsed thru last few pages and saw the patina.

Thanks for all the photos!


----------



## v6inspire

I went with the green and canvas and I don't regret it at all.


----------



## tekong

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sscandyman

There is just something about bronze on a Bund....


----------



## iwantone




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

The Green Bezel/Canvas is on my radar,how about a few updated patina pics????


----------



## markkinnj

Ugh.. I've had one on my radar for some time.. I think they look incredible. How's the patina on these develop? I'm just tossed up between the light brown and green one..


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## T3C

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright

A lume shot of the Bronze on a green Toxic NATO strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Chad

Excellent pic.


----------



## tekong

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Ulfgarrr

Hi guys, I own the light brown bezel version and love it! Since I got this watch, I've been really interested in ordering the leather nato strap brown camouflage with bronze buckle. Before ordering it, I would have liked to see a picture of it on the watch. 
Does any of you bought it? 

Envoyé de mon SM-G900W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Was thinking of picking up picking up one of these. Not sure whether to pick up the light brown or green. Or wait for the dark brown to come back in stock?


----------



## Travelller

Rockin' the bronze today... ;-)


----------



## watchninja123

Hello there my twin


----------



## Dalen

watchninja123 said:


> Hello there my twin


Is that an OEM strap?


----------



## watchninja123

Dalen said:


> Is that an OEM strap?


I got it from watch gecko. It's called Zulu diver


----------



## Dalen

watchninja123 said:


> I got it from watch gecko. It's called Zulu diver


That's cool! I may have a strap addiction.


----------



## watchninja123

Dalen said:


> That's cool! I may have a strap addiction.


Tell me about it. I still have straps that I haven't taken out from the plastic yet haha


----------



## X2-Elijah

So, er.
Have people found out what type of Bronze is used in this watch? (readint through most of this thread, there's speculation about aluminum bronze, but no strict reasoning for it... Perhaps someone with a halios tropik B and this one can chime in with a side-by-side comparison? (ditto for regular bronze, and aged brass))...


----------



## sscandyman

tekong said:


> We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


Where did you find that bund? I rather like it !


----------



## tekong

sscandyman said:


> Where did you find that bund? I rather like it !


From FB: strap monster, it for 22mm lug size

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## RustyBin5

interesting - I have the same watch but the dial seems black matt and uniform not brushed along horozntal axis and gunmetal grey like yours - is that a mod or were there two versions?



Travelller said:


> Rockin' the bronze today... ;-)


----------



## RustyBin5

Hi - I just took delivery of this watch. Can you explain the term "red wine vinegar fume bath"? It means nothing to me - understand vinegar can be used to develop patina but how - do you immerse the watch in vinegar? Or wipe with a cloth with vnegar? Or is the "fume" part something different again?


----------



## Watchfreek

Look carefully at your dial again......


----------



## X2-Elijah

All O1bronze have the horizontal brushing on the dial. Not very obvious unless the light hits it just right, but it's there.


----------



## T3C

RustyBin5 said:


> Hi - I just took delivery of this watch. Can you explain the term "red wine vinegar fume bath"? It means nothing to me - understand vinegar can be used to develop patina but how - do you immerse the watch in vinegar? Or wipe with a cloth with vnegar? Or is the "fume" part something different again?


Put the vinegar and the watch in a closed container and let the vinegar fume does its work. You can suspend the watch over the vinegar or put the vinegar in separate cup in the container etc but NEVER never immerse the watch in the vinegar itself. Depending on the preparation or previous processes, patina will start developing in an hour to a couple of hours.


----------



## RustyBin5

That's helpful - does it matter if its totally airtight or just as long as the fumes are present. The one I received has already darkened and lost its "bling", so not certain if forcing will do any better than just waiting. I'm just so impatient with watches I woud prob sell the thing before it was satisfactory to me lol


T3C said:


> Put the vinegar and the watch in a closed container and let the vinegar fume does its work. You can suspend the watch over the vinegar or put the vinegar in separate cup in the container etc but NEVER never immerse the watch in the vinegar itself. Depending on the preparation or previous processes, patina will start developing in an hour to a couple of hours.


----------



## RustyBin5

Well slap my thighs and call me Sandra - would you look at that. I never even noticed that - note to self - invest in a loupe.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Here's my 1 week old one. I was going to go further with the patina, but I think I'll leave it to develop naturally for a while.


----------



## Travelller

X2-Elijah said:


> ... Not very obvious unless the light hits it just right, but it's there.





RustyBin5 said:


> ...I never even noticed that - note to self - invest in a loupe.


That photo was taken with my LG G4, which has better "sight" than I do :-d
You don't need a loupe _(assuming you have a modern cellphone)_, but you need good lighting. And it's free. All you need is daylight and a window _(or take the shot outdoors)_. Look down at your watch with your own eyes, once the lighting looks good, look at the real-time image of your cellphone. Once it looks the same, hit the shutter. Take a few, moving your wrist slightly to change the angle to the light source (window). Make sure the cellphone does manage to focus on the dial. Worse case, turn to _trial and error..._ :-!

_Now if you want some serious detail, then yeah, invest in a loupe. That or a 1:1 macro... ;-)_


----------



## RustyBin5

That's pretty dark I had visions of patina being more layered and multi tonal I think . It looks great tho. Here's mine also 2 weeks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

RustyBin5 said:


> That's helpful - does it matter if its totally airtight or just as long as the fumes are present. The one I received has already darkened and lost its "bling", so not certain if forcing will do any better than just waiting. I'm just so impatient with watches I woud prob sell the thing before it was satisfactory to me lol


Don't think it matters.

btw congrats on your watch


----------



## Blackdog

T3C said:


> Put the vinegar and the watch in a closed container and let the vinegar fume does its work. You can suspend the watch over the vinegar or put the vinegar in separate cup in the container etc but NEVER never immerse the watch in the vinegar itself. Depending on the preparation or previous processes, patina will start developing in an hour to a couple of hours.


One important consideration about this method is to clean the watch very well from any greasy stains beforehand !! Otherwise it might end up blotchy. Stains like fingerprints will get highlighted by the patina created by the fumes.

Wipe the watch clean with a cotton cloth and some naphtha/lighter fluid and you will be OK.


----------



## RustyBin5

Blackdog said:


> One important consideration about this method is to clean the watch very well from any greasy stains beforehand !! Otherwise it might end up blotchy. Stains like fingerprints will get highlighted by the patina created by the fumes.
> 
> Wipe the watch clean with a cotton cloth and some naphtha/lighter fluid and you will be OK.


Good top ty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Here's my 1 week old one. I was going to go further with the patina, but I think I'll leave it to develop naturally for a while.
> 
> View attachment 11036202
> 
> View attachment 11036218


What did you do to get the patina to happen so quickly?


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

iwantone said:


> What did you do to get the patina to happen so quickly?


Alternately putting it in a seal bag with a hard boiled egg and then crushing the egg - keeping it off the watch. The egg fumes develop a brown patina over several hours. Then putting is in a sealed container with some vinegar - again keeping the vinegar away from the watch and letting the fumes develop the green bits of patina over several hours. So I've alternated a bit between those 2 methods and washing it in seawater. The fresh patina tends to wear off the edges giving it a nice worn look although the metal edges themselves remain sharp.

I've been videoing the process and will put it up once I've edited it together with some before and after pics.


----------



## mleok

Trying to decide between the Steinhart Ocean One Bronze and the Borealis Bull Shark Bronze... decisions.


----------



## watchninja123

mleok said:


> Trying to decide between the Steinhart Ocean One Bronze and the Borealis Bull Shark Bronze... decisions.


The Steinhart will always be here, the Borealis is not. Get the bbsb. I have the Steinhart and also ordered the bull shark haha


----------



## mleok

watchninja123 said:


> The Steinhart will always be here, the Borealis is not. Get the bbsb. I have the Steinhart and also ordered the bull shark haha


That makes sense. I was just thinking that yesterday after I posted this.


----------



## subsoniic

ahh this is growing on me so bad !! thinking about pulling the trigger


----------



## Travelller

randomlogik said:


> Awful colour.


Is this your opinion for all bronze cases in general or Steinhart's "interpretation"... ?


----------



## RustyBin5

The steinhart bronze is the cheapest watch I own and it consistently muscled other more prestigious watches out of the way in the fight to get on my wrist. Punches above it's weight for sure. And for any haters of the green bezel, trust me it's the perfect compliment to darkened bronze


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinL582

Any pictures of one that is a bit worn in? I like the bronze casing on the archimedes watches but these sort of look cheapish?


----------



## RustyBin5

JustinL582 said:


> Any pictures of one that is a bit worn in? I like the bronze casing on the archimedes watches but these sort of look cheapish?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

Endlinks are never


----------



## Da Chief

I'm ready to buy, but just can't decide between the dark brown and rubber or light brown with leather. Suggestions please!


----------



## RustyBin5

Da Chief said:


> I'm ready to buy, but just can't decide between the dark brown and rubber or light brown with leather. Suggestions please!


Lol green with canvas but swapped onto leather just to confuse you. I think the green and bronze compliment each other whereas the Brown and bronze makes the whole thing look shades of brown which imho is a bit much.








pops in the sun too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Chief

You're killing me, just killing me! Now I'm back to choosing from all three!


----------



## Red PeeKay

I'm like rustybin, hated the flimsy cheapish canvas and immediately shod mine on a Steinhart military dark brown leather strap and a 22mm bronze buckle.










Sorry about throwing another cat in amongst the pigeons! Good luck!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## mc0492

looking at it on eBay, might want to bid on it....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee

Mine just arrived on Friday (04Aug) and I'm very impressed. Without a doubt this will become my daily wearer. I didn't realize how much I would really like the 3-6-9 dial and the sword hands. Not really too impressed with the canvas strap, I don't think it's cheap but I would prefer one that didn't taper so much. On my 7 inch wrist I had to punch another hole in the band for it to fit properly. My wife thinks it would look better on an Olive leather band so I have one on order. I'm not going to mess with attempting to age the patina and will just see what happens naturally. I'm looking forward to it darkening a bit.

It is a definite keeper!

UPDATE: After 2 days it seems to be running about +5 seconds per day! Which is the same as my other Steinhart!


----------



## RustyBin5

kinglee said:


> Mine just arrived on Friday (04Aug) and I'm very impressed. Without a doubt this will become my daily wearer. I didn't realize how much I would really like the 3-6-9 dial and the sword hands. Not really too impressed with the canvas strap, I don't think it's cheap but I would prefer one that didn't taper so much. On my 7 inch wrist I had to punch another hole in the band for it to fit properly. My wife thinks it would look better on an Olive leather band so I have one on order. I'm not going to mess with attempting to age the patina and will just see what happens naturally. I'm looking forward to it darkening a bit.
> 
> It is a definite keeper!
> 
> View attachment 12407103


I sold mine. But this







is the perfect strap. It's colareb Venezia tobacco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Still looking good, even when up against some serious competition... :-!


----------



## Red PeeKay

kinglee said:


> Not really too impressed with the canvas strap, I don't think it's cheap but I would prefer one that didn't taper so much. On my 7 inch wrist I had to punch another hole in the band for it to fit properly. My wife thinks it would look better on an Olive leather band so I have one on order. I'm not going to mess with attempting to age the patina and will just see what happens naturally. I'm looking forward to it darkening a bit.
> 
> View attachment 12407103


I ditched the canvas the moment it arrived and put it on a Steinhart military dark brown strap. Looks great. Photos somewhere in this thread. Way to go I reckon.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## UofRSpider

Wow, now a Tudor copy! A lot of thought had to go into that copy lol.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

UofRSpider said:


> Wow, now a Tudor copy! A lot of thought had to go into that copy lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


What are you on about?


----------



## Watchfreek

The O1 bronze was already produced long before the Tudor was even announced......who's copying who now? Fact checking goes a long way....but unfortunately that requires some brainwork....


----------



## RustyBin5

UofRSpider said:


> Wow, now a Tudor copy! A lot of thought had to go into that copy lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


What a retarded comment. If anything Tudor copied this. Go check your timelines of when each was released. Idiot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

_Ahem..._
...but at the end of the day, both based their (dial-) designs on Rolex's 6150 (Explorer) / 6200 (Submariner).

What's even more of a coincidence is that neither are re-issues or tributes. They both pulled off a _"pasta puttanesca"_ by using the dial from the Explorer and hands from other Rolex/Tudor models.
In the case of Steinhart's it's the sword hands from the milsub, while Tudor used their own snowflake hands.

|>


----------



## Watchfreek

The same could be said about a majority of Sub-style watches on the market, including Blancpain, Omega, Heuer, Seiko, Citizen etc etc and there is the question as to whether Rolex was the original brand to do the Sub-design, ever since the style of watch appeared in the 50's.....so yeah....a topic so beaten to death that it is somewhat amusing that anyone would STILL try to accuse a particular brand for copying the style from another brand....


----------



## Da Chief

Why care which one came first?

Like the look and have $500 to spend; buy the Steinhart.
Like the look and have $3,500 to spend; buy the Tudor.

I'm glad for the choices...


----------



## traczu

Any strap recommendations? Original is too long for me.


----------



## taike

traczu said:


> Any strap recommendations? Original is too long for me.


Order short from steinhart, or punch more holes.


----------



## situ

How do you guys keep it from turning green or clean it when it does?


----------



## Travelller

situ said:


> How do you guys keep it from turning green or clean it when it does?


Avoid excess sweat or salt and/or wipe it down with soap and (fresh) water soonest.

A "mild" cleaning option is a mix of soda water & lemon juice (or better still, Sprite or other sodas). Soak it for say, 15mins and then use a (soft) toothbrush to get to the hard-to-reach places. Rinse with mild soap & water.



That will get it 80~90% of the way back. There are more aggressive options that will get you 100% _(salt & vinegar, de-oxidation or polish compounds ... Google)_


----------



## Watchfreek

Awesome pic Trav!


----------



## situ

Hahah that's an awesome pic. Wont it eat into the waterproof seals with these harsh fluids? The nuhr I'm interested in doesnt seem to have as good a water resistance as yours so soaking it in liquid may not be an option. I guess elbow grease will be required.


----------



## Watchfreek

Make a paste with baking soda and vinegar.


----------



## kinglee

kinglee said:


> Mine just arrived on Friday (04Aug) and I'm very impressed. Without a doubt this will become my daily wearer. I didn't realize how much I would really like the 3-6-9 dial and the sword hands. Not really too impressed with the canvas strap, I don't think it's cheap but I would prefer one that didn't taper so much. On my 7 inch wrist I had to punch another hole in the band for it to fit properly. My wife thinks it would look better on an Olive leather band so I have one on order. I'm not going to mess with attempting to age the patina and will just see what happens naturally. I'm looking forward to it darkening a bit.
> 
> It is a definite keeper!
> 
> UPDATE: After 2 days it seems to be running about +5 seconds per day! Which is the same as my other Steinhart!
> 
> View attachment 12407103


UPDATE #2: After 6 days of constant wear it seems to be at +2 seconds.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll

I have heard that ketchup work too. Maybe a good non-liquid option for you. But I never tried.


----------



## RustyBin5

situ said:


> How do you guys keep it from turning green or clean it when it does?


If you don't like the patina......

You know what I'm gonna say....

Why the hell buy a bronze watch?
Just askin'?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## situ

RustyBin5 said:


> If you don't like the patina......
> 
> You know what I'm gonna say....
> 
> Why the hell buy a bronze watch?
> Just askin'?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm dont think I ever said I dont like the patina. Patina is one thing but if it gets too crusty or decided I want to start over, it's good knowledge to have no?

Btw, I find my 22mm stock Russian strap too thick and bulky on my B-UHR. Any quality 22mm leather strap recommendations?


----------



## RustyBin5

situ said:


> Hmmmm dont think I ever said I dont like the patina. Patina is one thing but if it gets too crusty or decided I want to start over, it's good knowledge to have no?
> 
> Btw, I find my 22mm stock Russian strap too thick and bulky on my B-UHR. Any quality 22mm leather strap recommendations?


lol I wasn't being salty. Read a few things on forcing patina but not read how to reverse it or clean it up . Colareb Venezia is a great slim 22mm strap. Comfiest I've owned

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finnwn

valuewatchguy said:


> Watchfreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's not so shiney in the flesh (which I actually don't mind too much) but it gets dull very quickly, unless you polish up it all the time. I don't think it's an issue. The brushing on the case keeps the bling down too, unless you really buff it yourself.
> 
> Depending on the progress of patina en route to you, that picture is not too bad a representation of what you'll expect out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it will look great in hand that's why the question of green or light brown is what I am debating currently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good choice. The green looks stunning


----------



## trenat

Just sharing a wrist shot of my dark brown on a green nato


----------



## copemanphoto

Hi Trenat,
Is this natural or forced patina? How long to get to this point from new? It looks great BTW, I think this would be a great addition to my collection.
Cheers, Mike.


----------



## trenat

Sorry copemanphoto just saw your question. It's forced patina using vinegar fumes followed by hard boiled egg :-d Also a few dips in the pool and sea didn't hurt either.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Kind of an odd question but I've been wanting one of these, any idea on how long Steinhart produces a watch for? I know the easy answer is buy it now but I need to move some stuff prior to doing so.


----------



## yankeexpress

Had the green bezel version in my short list to watch for a deal on. Saw this on watchrecon and changed my mind on the color.


----------



## Muggs375

Has anyone bought the bronze deployment clasp? I've heard its bronze coloured steel and so won't patinate - is that true?


----------



## taike

Muggs375 said:


> Has anyone bought the bronze deployment clasp? I've heard its bronze coloured steel and so won't patinate - is that true?


yes and yes


----------



## Blackdog

taike said:


> yes and yes


I confirm. It is even stamped "Stainless Steel"...


----------



## fray92

Some shots with Marine Nationale strap


----------



## Travelller

^Nice combo!!! :-! And that patina... b-)


----------



## Red PeeKay

Travelller said:


> ^Nice combo!!! :-! And that patina... b-)


Agree with the patina. Wonder if natural or forced. Mine is natural but quite "splotchy"and not even like Frays. Really like the evenness of the patina over the entire watch.


----------



## fray92

Travelller said:


> ^Nice combo!!! :-! And that patina... b-)





Red PeeKay said:


> Agree with the patina. Wonder if natural or forced. Mine is natural but quite "splotchy"and not even like Frays. Really like the evenness of the patina over the entire watch.


Thank you for the compliments.

The patina was created by first using apple vinegar and 4 hard-boiled eggs in a closed container for 2 days. The watch turned solid grey like titanium after the process.

After that, I left the watch to patina naturally for 1.5 years. The grey subdues and turn dark brown, and there are reddish parts here and there.


----------



## Red PeeKay

fray92 said:


> Thank you for the compliments.
> 
> The patina was created by first using apple vinegar and 4 hard-boiled eggs in a closed container for 2 days. The watch turned solid grey like titanium after the process.
> 
> After that, I left the watch to patina naturally for 1.5 years. The grey subdues and turn dark brown, and there are reddish parts here and there.


Did you just leave a small container of the apple vinegar in the closed container with the eggs or did you coat the watch in the vinegar then into the container with the eggs? I've put a watch into a container with vinegar. I heated it up a bit in the microwave then sealed it into a container with my watch. Doesn't make for a heavy patina, however just takes the "new shine" of the bronze.


----------



## Sixracer

I am a big fan of forced patina. I always say I will go natural but 2 weeks later I am forcing. Warm vinegar in Tupperware works well. HB egg smashed in a bag works well too. Now a days I just use a little liver of sulfur (off Amazon/eBay) diluted in water. If watch is clean it comes out a consistent brownish/grey that is easy to control based on how much LoS you add to the water.

Don't forget some polishing (cape cod cloth or polishing cloth). You want it to look like your patina has been worn off the edges for years.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fray92

Red PeeKay said:


> Did you just leave a small container of the apple vinegar in the closed container with the eggs or did you coat the watch in the vinegar then into the container with the eggs? I've put a watch into a container with vinegar. I heated it up a bit in the microwave then sealed it into a container with my watch. Doesn't make for a heavy patina, however just takes the "new shine" of the bronze.


I left a small bowl of Japanese apple vinegar and crushed hard-boiled eggs in a container with the watch. No direct contact or heating was made. 
The mixture of vinegar and egg fume turned the watch into solid grey like this:









After the grey wearing off, the patina is now very stable and look like this:


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Green bezel looks sharp! Thought I wanted one, but a good deal at the time was this brown one.


----------



## Red PeeKay

At the footy downunder.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Anyone else's bezel chip/scratch easily? I don't know why mine has but it's super annoying as the aluminum showing underneath doesn't really match the bronze of the watch.


----------



## Travelller

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Anyone else's bezel scratch easily? I don't know why mine has but it's super annoying as the aluminum showing underneath doesn't really match the bronze of the watch.


Can we get a (sharp) pic, please?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

I emailed Steinhart and asked if they were planning on doing a ceramic or bronze bezel insert and the answer was unfortunately no but it hasn't held up to my rough office use as much as I'd hoped for. I think I've worn mine less than 25 days if I had to put a number on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> ...it hasn't held up to my rough office use as much as I'd hoped for. I think I've worn mine less than 25 days if I had to put a number on it...


T4S |> Sorry to hear it. No Al bezel is indestructible but we can be certain there are different levels of quality when it comes to anodizing any Al piece. I have no knowledge on the subject tbh.

There are worse things, though; Tudor's bronze Black Bay has had a few reported units with galvanic corrosion. I'm amazed that no OOB has succumbed to this problem... :think:

In any event, my next bronze watch (if any) will have a bronze or ceramic bezel ;-)


----------



## LowIQ

Just love it, would like it in 39mm as well...


----------



## LowIQ

By the way, I look forward to my aluminium bezel being scratched.....love also the aged pictures in some threads, bezel pics,......glad the wife took my Steinhart 39 GMT with the ceramic...to shiny for me...


----------



## LowIQ

There is an "o" missing above, can't change it, might just leave it here "o"....after the 't'...it should beeee


----------



## Nudgedoink

Speaking of how shiny the bezel is, the dark brown seems way glossier than the green from youtube videos that I have seen of both. More like a ceramic bezel kinda gloss whereas the green looks very matte. 

Does the dark brown bezel really shine so much in real life vs the green? Its quite hard to tell from pictures and videos


----------



## Red PeeKay

The green bezel really does stand out.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## casablancawatch

*Re: Ocean One Bronze 'awful color'*

for anyone reading this thread currently, the watch does not have an awful color...it is aluminum bronze which looks brighter out the door but is the highest grade of corrosion resistance among the bronzes and the same type of bronze used in the tudor...and the high shine starts dulling within 24 to 48 hours and turns to a nice matt finish within that time before even darkening, as it will do. i have mine now for all of 48 hours and that's what's going on.

so no, it's not an awful color. it's an out of the box color that doesn't even last 48 hours.


----------



## casablancawatch

*Re: Ocean One Bronze LiNEN DiAL*

captured the very retro 'linen' dial, a cool gray linen look to it.


----------



## casablancawatch

super duper shot of that gray linen dial...total retro dial that they pulled off here to go with the bronze.


----------



## casablancawatch

it is verified aluminum bronze. somewhere (not on their website) steinhart may have ID'd this as CSU bronze, but it's been tested on another technical thread on this issue, and it's alum, which is highest most corrosion resistant, and what tudor uses. you can compare tudor and ocean one on google images and see the similarity at levels of patina.


----------



## casablancawatch

i'm OCD about things being as original, but i have to say what you did looks every bit as good as the chopped lugs of the original. they're both classic looks that actual 60s divers used, and since you're getting another, you will have both. great job. curious if you had any case polishing or metal work training...this is an old thread so not sure you'll be notified. but great work nevertheless.


----------



## Sixracer

Best watch for summer, great for the beach. Great patina!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos

After a month of usage, not bad patina at all


----------



## LowIQ

This is patina...









but I might have gone a bit too far there that time....rubbed it off with my fingertips...


----------



## LowIQ

So, currently it's like this..


----------



## arkolykos

LowIQ said:


> This is patina...
> 
> View attachment 14515631
> 
> 
> but I might have gone a bit too far there that time....rubbed it off with my fingertips...


How did you end up like that?


----------



## Sixracer

LowIQ said:


> So, currently it's like this..
> 
> View attachment 14515637


Love the Erika's MN strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris

I thought I would catch some great deals on the Ocean 1 bronze during the BF, but It seems STEINHART rarely discounts their products.


----------



## LowIQ

After another one night stand with an old and crushed hard boiled egg in a jar.....it still stinks....the Steinhart....









and stinks...how can that smell stay on metal...? For a day or more...?









but the patina gets better and better....kind of multi-layered....the pics do not do it credit...looks far better in the flesh....


----------



## Travelller

ondris said:


> ...It seems STEINHART rarely discounts their products.


That may be the case but I think the prices are in line with the quality. You can get good-quality divers from say, Seiko too, but even Seiko divers with their "good" movements will run between 500-1000. Steinart has to buy the ETA movements from the Swatch Group and if you're not a subsidiary of the Group, I guess you don't get any discounts... . The OOB uses the ETA 2824-2* which is a proven workhorse of a movement.

_*The current website description states "ETA 2824-2/SW 200, élaboré" which suggests they will use either ETA's or Sellita's SW200. The latter's also a solid movement although if I could chose, I'd probably would want the ETA._
FWIW: sellita sw200 vs eta-2824-2


----------



## LowIQ

arkolykos said:


> How did you end up like that?


#582 and #580

Vinegar and salt, another one night stand........did not really work out as intended....but still....good effort....I think...


----------



## LowIQ

Travelller said:


> _*The current website description states "ETA 2824-2/SW 200, élaboré" which suggests they will use either ETA's or Sellita's SW200. The latter's also a solid movement although if I could chose, I'd probably would want the ETA._
> FWIW: sellita sw200 vs eta-2824-2


I got mine adjusted now, not that it needed it, as it has been accurate enough for me, minus 4 sec per day...or so....but it's now running better than COSC specs.....thats the 2824-2 in mine.......


----------



## casablancawatch

to be honest there's not much room for discounts with steinharts...they offer their wares at a hard price to beat.

they're not the perfect watch company, tho darn good, as i've received several of the 5 purchases from them with minor scratches, or one not so minor scratch, on brand new watches. unfortunately i did not inspect for the marks upon receipt except for a quick glance over, and then discovered after about a week of wear both times, so not returnable.

while steinhart offers a pretty good package, i'd check your item fully when it arrives.


----------



## ondris

I think you are all right regarding absence of discounts on Steinhart watches.

I am thinking of getting this Ocean 1 for my upcoming birthday, but I am also looking at the Christopher Ward C60 Bronze.

Speaking of case material, the CW is a CuSn6, but we do not have a clear information on the O1. Do we?


----------



## Flighty7T34

Upon receipt of my Ocean One Bronze I started a "Patina" growth.
Found a 32 OZ empty and clean Yogurt container.
Wiped the Bronze with a Zeiss Lens Cleaning alcohol wipe to remove all finger oils, etc.
Hard boiled an egg for about 7 minutes.
punched two small holes into the yogurt container lid and opened up two wire paper clips to fashion two hooks.
Took the wrist band off the Bronze and put the pins back in.
Hung the Bronze from the pins.
Placed the hard boiled egg into the yogurt container and crushed it with the handle of a hammer.
Placed the lid on the yogurt container with the watch hanging from it.
Waited about 4 hours... 

Result is a very nice light brown patina... so that is a good start and a wonderful improvement over the OEM bright finish.
The patina is very uniform which is probably the result of the removal of any oils on the metal.

Cheers,
Art


----------



## Flighty7T34

Here is a pic before the treatment showing the watch hanging from the paper clips.... oops I should have rotated that picture but you get the idea...


----------



## Osteoman

Flighty7T34 said:


> Here is a pic before the treatment showing the watch hanging from the paper clips.... oops I should have rotated that picture but you get the idea...
> View attachment 14705731


I'd love to see the after pics if it's not to much trouble.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

No uniform patina for me....s'il vous plait......


----------



## Flighty7T34

Well here is the result after 4 hours... the shine is off and the patina starts...








LowIQ, that is some really nice patina that has built up on your Steinie. Like the band too. Where did you get that band and how long 
has it taken for the watch to darken up? Is it a forced patina or natural via use/wear?


----------



## LowIQ

Band from Steinhart, patina built up for a year now, part from swimming in saltwater, part from close conntact with an egg.....so partly forced....









Here after a nght with some vinegar....









got a bit too much patina that time....


----------



## Travelller

LowIQ said:


> Band from Steinhart, patina built up for a year now, part from swimming in saltwater, part from close conntact with an egg.....so partly forced....


_"Note to self .... avoid buying a used strap from LowIQ..." _:-d

I see you've added some "patina" to the Al bezel, too... ;-)
Seriously, I'm amazed that no one has had any issues with their bezels yet. Some Tudor Black-Bay Bronze owners have published images of their Al bezels with *holes* in it due to the reaction between (maybe un- or improperly coated :-s) Al & the Bronze case... :-(


----------



## LowIQ

I take the strap off, that was for the pic only......and have none for sale....ever......currently the Steinhart is in the glas again, with the egg.....without the strap...

It always amazes me that the watch itself, despite washing it after I take it out, has for a few days quite a strong odour....so I keep it in the workshop downstairs....till the smell is gone...

My bezel only has scratches....I find it improves the look... ;-) not that I put those in on purpose....the scratches...

It, the bezel, gets stuck sometimes after a prolonged time with the egg, bit of Teflon spray helps then.......plus rotating it for a while....not sure if I should really do it....but, what the heck...if anybody does know a better lubricant for that purpose please let me know...









In the pic above its on top of a block of Himalayan salt.....but that is also for the pic only....  ...it does not improve the patina...

Doing it again and again does produce a multilayered patina, which has a very nice and deep depth to it, the pics above do not do it really any justice......


----------



## Flighty7T34

LowIQ: Your strap... who made it and what are the particulars? Like the looks of it quite a bit.
"Deep egg immersion" eh? 
Nice job... I just wanted to get the patina going and then thru wear use let it just do its thing.
However the Bronze is in a rotation of about 8 watches so it gets one week of wear every eighth week.
Is it the hydrogen sulphide gas that comes from the egg that promotes the bronze patina?


----------



## LowIQ

I have my watches on rotation too.....as probably everyone...sometimes, when I do not wear the Steinhart it is going in with the egg....for a night or so......
might even forget it in there....the current egg is about 4 weeks old....the stink.... when I open the lid........free range bio egg, I have to say...so pretty good stuff......

The leather strap in #594 is this one from the Steinhart site

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/de/...nder-22-mm/sonderband-vintage-braun-1408.html

I prefer it to the canvas one the watch came with....(same than in #595)...

Got a few Erika M N straps for it as well...here an older pic.....since then working hard on the patina... ;-)...sucessfully.....and, just to say, finger prints are good.....no cleaning on mine before it does go in....









the Erika ones are for holidays....mostly...best straps...security wise....


----------



## zeit_time

I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread, now I want a bronze watch again.


----------



## LowIQ

zeit_time said:


> .......... now I want a bronze watch again.


....everybody does need a bronze watch.........!....at least one....!









with a proper strap.... ;-)


----------



## DTDiver

I had some Steinhart Ocean divers in the past... all sold, but this one push me to reintroduce Steinhart in my collection. 

Not a fan of those straight lugs, and of this aluminum bronze, but I can live with it. 

The only thing that seriously bothers me is the bezel... I would prefer a solid bronze bezel at least as an option. The fun of a bronze watch, is to see the patina, the "evolution" of this rich and warm aspect of the watch. The Steinhart bezel aluminum insert takes too much place. I don't know how much attention Steinhart guys gives to our comment here... Add a solid bronze bezel to do justice to this design !!

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

.........the joy of eventually getting a ghost aluminium bezel.....and scratched all over as well.....

I have been thinking along these lines

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/diy-ghost-bezel-1029473.html

but so far abstained....

...for example...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/diy-ghost-bezel-1029473-post42657434.html#post42657434

..last pic in that post...will try to get that in green...probably....


----------



## Thunder1

I've joined the club!!..


----------



## Travelller

Thunder1 said:


> I've joined the club!! ...


Congrats! 👏
It looks like Steinhart changed the case composition - instead of their original choice of CuAl they appear to be using the more common CuSn, giving it it's copper color.

Cool!  I like it! 👌🍻


EDIT - _So now I'm confused...I went to their website and still only see their CuAl models (three listings for the three different strap combos)..._


----------



## Thunder1

Travelller said:


> Congrats! 👏
> It looks like Steinhart changed the case composition - instead of their original choice of CuAl they appear to be using the more common CuSn, giving it it's copper color.
> 
> Cool!  I like it! 👌🍻
> 
> 
> EDIT - _So now I'm confused...I went to their website and still only see their CuAl models (three listings for the three different strap combos)..._


Well, my watch is a previously loved version..it's a couple of years old or so..the patina that it has developed is because it spent some time in Great Britain, so pls take that into account..


----------

